# The NEW Driveler.......... G.R.I.T.S. Style.......



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks to Yara for the idea of grits!  
Next one needs Okra in it! 












_Girls
Raised
In
The
South_


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Ewww!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok.   But Okra..????

O nly
K razy
R edheads
A llowed


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 23, 2010)

Dat was a good nap! Dis is still bamaboy.
The crawfish and rain made me sleepy. 
GRITS, Keebs? Seriously?
Kinda makes it sound like a girls only thread.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

and it's off to a s     l      o     w  start


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> and it's off to a s     l      o     w  start



Might have something to do with Grits and Okra memtioned in the same post...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

i like me some GRITS yes i do.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

hey tuff thanks fer the 




HEY slip hows it feel to get beat by olbamer fer the last post


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

3peat calls fer a


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2010)

nope that was the 3peat rekon I'll have a penalty drink


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Dat was a good nap! Dis is still bamaboy.
> The crawfish and rain made me sleepy.
> GRITS, Keebs? Seriously?
> Kinda makes it sound like a girls only thread.



Well uh... Wobbert-Woo  

As of this moment, you're posting in drag so I think you qualify.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cheesy grits are great.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey tuff thanks fer the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 always next time.


turtlebug said:


> Well uh... Wobbert-Woo
> 
> As of this moment, you're posting in drag so I think you qualify.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Cheesy grits are great.


Plenty of them round here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Dat was a good nap! Dis is still bamaboy.
> The crawfish and rain made me sleepy.
> GRITS, Keebs? Seriously?
> Kinda makes it sound like a girls only thread.



See if ya can get her to take the 'S' off


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2010)

No S?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 23, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Cheesy grits are great.



YES! Us crackers eatsem insteada franch fries with fried fish.

Hey,Cap'n - pass th' OKRY!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well uh... Wobbert-Woo
> 
> As of this moment, you're posting in drag so I think you qualify.



I couldn't get an internet connection on my puter here so i'm having to use Bubbettes. Besides, i don't remember my password.
Okay, we gonna go see what kind of trouble we can get into!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm hot... bald... tired...been swingin steel all day... and I need a beer.......



now I need another beer....



now I need another beer......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm hot... bald... tired..


 You TOO???


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

Midday Folks


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You TOO???



If I have another day like today.. I'll jump.....





of the back of my pickup truck!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm hot... bald... tired...been swingin steel all day... and I need a beer.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And after where I`ve been all day, I`ll probably glow in the dark...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Midday Folks


 
Beens and taco's to you Douge.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And after where I`ve been all day, I`ll probably glow in the dark...



I won't glow but you could smell me a mile away.... I couldn't slip up on a fish right now.  I'm tryin to cool down before I hit the shower and shave my head again....

40 foot up swingin 2000 pound beams... ain't my idea of a really good time.  But if it was easy... anyone could do it... 

  I don't go up too often...  but at least them boys are in the shade.  When I'm makin pick on the lull... its full sun, and not a breath of air in sight.  I would kill for a good drizzle.... it wouldn't stop us, but it sure would make things more bearable!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I won't glow but you could smell me a mile away.... I couldn't slip up on a fish right now.  I'm tryin to cool down before I hit the shower and shave my head again....





  Summertime tends to do that to us, don`t it, Greg!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Summertime tends to do that to us, don`t it, Greg!




yea... old buzzards like us... just get..... buzzzardy...I'm gonna hate gettin as old as Robert and Dave....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

Just passin through!!............ On my way out into the yard to ride around in never ending circles


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And after where I`ve been all day, I`ll probably glow in the dark...



why would you glow in the dark?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> yea... old buzzards like us... just get..... buzzzardy...I'm gonna hate gettin as old as Robert and Dave....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> why would you glow in the dark?



Been at a nuclear plant all day.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Been at a nuclear plant all day.



pick up any samples.....


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Been at a nuclear plant all day.







man those things are loud.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Ewww!






Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok.   But Okra..????
> 
> O nly
> K razy
> ...


Uuuuhhh, no, lemme git back wit ya on that one.......... 



Bubbette said:


> Dat was a good nap! Dis is still bamaboy.
> The crawfish and rain made me sleepy.
> GRITS, Keebs? Seriously?
> Kinda makes it sound like a girls only thread.


Why?  you fit right in.............. 



boneboy96 said:


> and it's off to a s     l      o     w  start


well, it WAS right at quitting time (for most folks!) 



turtlebug said:


> Well uh... Wobbert-Woo
> 
> As of this moment, you're posting in drag so I think you qualify.


Hi-five Sista! 



Jeff C. said:


> See if ya can get her to take the 'S' off


uuh, hhhmmm, *NO*.................  I thought you boys LIKED G.R.I.T.S.????? 



crackerdave said:


> YES! Us crackers eatsem insteada franch fries with fried fish.
> 
> Hey,Cap'n - pass th' OKRY!






Nicodemus said:


> And after where I`ve been all day, I`ll probably glow in the dark...



 THAT'S where you were?!?! 





2


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Beens and taco's to you Douge.



No thank you, I'm tryin to cut back.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> No thank you, I'm tryin to cut back.



Heeeyyy douge, howudoin? 
I'm gittin a frog strangler out my way!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyy douge, howudoin?
> I'm gittin a frog strangler out my way!



erebody but me.....erebody!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> erebody but me.....erebody!



 Dang, I DID miss you didn't I??? I sowwy sweetie!! 
HowUdoin??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

And A Howdy for the evening crew..


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang, I DID miss you didn't I??? I sowwy sweetie!!
> HowUdoin??



i mean the rain...everybody but me is getting some!



but yeah....you did forget about me again.

again!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyy douge, howudoin?
> I'm gittin a frog strangler out my way!


Tired as all get out..



Redneck Maguiver said:


> And A Howdy for the evening crew..



Howdy


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Been at a nuclear plant all day.


 
 I coulda sworn I saw an unusual glow comin' from this thread 


Evenin folks


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> i mean the rain...everybody but me is getting some!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GoodLawd let's have us a pityparty!! 
Wait till I post the pics of my blueberry cobbler I got in the oven made from scratch with the berries Jeff & Jman picked & brought me!!  That'll make ya feel bett............ uumm, hhhmmm, never mind, move along, go cut grass since you aren't getting any rain............


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 23, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> I coulda sworn I saw an unusual glow comin' from this thread
> 
> 
> Evenin folks


 

Oops, I missed post 20


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And A Howdy for the evening crew..


Hey Kim, you like "old fashioned" pound cake?? 



StriperAddict said:


> I coulda sworn I saw an unusual glow comin' from this thread
> 
> 
> Evenin folks



It was kinda "eeirry" looking wasn't it??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> erebody but me.....erebody!



We didn't get rain either???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Its amazing how 2 big forty creek dranks can turn that frown upside down.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GoodLawd let's have us a pityparty!!
> Wait till I post the pics of my blueberry cobbler I got in the oven made from scratch with the berries Jeff & Jman picked & brought me!!  That'll make ya feel bett............ uumm, hhhmmm, never mind, move along, go cut grass since you aren't getting any rain............


dont bring blueberry cobbler into this...

thats below the belt keebs.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We didn't get rain either???


i had to make it rain...

then i broke the sprinkler and had to wait for a new one.


----------



## Brassman (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello, Everybody. Just passing through.  No rain here, but looking forward to the group get-together tomorrow.  Take care.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We didn't get rain either???


Watched the clouds on the way on, figured they go around (as USUAL) but  got me instead, I ain't gotta water today! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Its amazing how 2 big forty creek dranks can turn that frown upside down.






slip said:


> dont bring blueberry cobbler into this...
> 
> thats below the belt keebs.



I'll take a bite in your honor............. promise, cross my heart and hope to die, even stick a needle in my eye if I lie............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

What bout us that aint a G.R.I.T.S. ?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What bout us that aint a G.R.I.T.S. ?



Oh ppfffftt, you's "honorary"!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What bout us that aint a G.R.I.T.S. ?



Hush up all that racket. Don`t you remember when I had you say all them words, and turn you into a Southerner? I don`t do that for many yankees.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, bout time for my daily dose of Spartacus.  If yall havent seen this.... rent it, steal it, buy it... but please watch it.  Well, the guys anyway.  Yall will luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv it.  Man what a great show...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What bout us that aint a G.R.I.T.S. ?



You iz 'C E R T Y F I E D'


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What bout us that aint a G.R.I.T.S. ?



Nic you are an honorary G.R.I.T.S. 

You pass the test in my book.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> GoodLawd let's have us a pityparty!!
> Wait till I post the pics of my blueberry cobbler I got in the oven made from scratch with the berries Jeff & Jman picked & brought me!!  That'll make ya feel bett............ uumm, hhhmmm, never mind, move along, go cut grass since you aren't getting any rain............



-------> Waitin' on the pics

Was there enough...hope so



BBQBOSS said:


> Its amazing how 2 big forty creek dranks can turn that frown upside down.



 Yessir...I'll be turnin mine around in a bit

I saw yer post over in the old one....sounds like a plan



slip said:


> dont bring blueberry cobbler into this...
> 
> thats below the belt keebs.
> 
> ...



Don't worry slip...I'll take care of ya


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush up all that racket. Don`t you remember when I had you say all them words, and turn you into a Southerner? I don`t do that for many yankees.



You a good man demus. 

Some of them WOW's deserve honorary membership in the GRITS club.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh ppfffftt, you's "honorary"!!


aww thanks Sista 


Nicodemus said:


> Hush up all that racket. Don`t you remember when I had you say all them words, and turn you into a Southerner? I don`t do that for many yankees.


What did you call me?  






Jeff C. said:


> You iz 'C E R T Y F I E D'


Well.. yeah... I KNEW that much 




Sterlo58 said:


> Nic you are an honorary G.R.I.T.S.
> 
> You pass the test in my book.



aww thanks Neil


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What bout us that aint a G.R.I.T.S. ?



i didnt even know you wasn't geniune,you's ok by me snowy!.if you hadn't said it i'd never thunk it


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What bout us that aint a G.R.I.T.S. ?



Aint nuffin a wittle wonts taks cares ufs...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> i didnt even know you wasn't geniune,you's ok by me snowy!.if you hadn't said it i'd never thunk it


Thanks Andy  

Iz feelin da love 


dougefresh said:


> Aint nuffin a wittle wonts taks cares ufs...



yeah yeah


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What bout us that aint a G.R.I.T.S. ?



You're related to Resica?     


 


You've always been a GRITS at heart!


----------



## Resica (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush up all that racket. Don`t you remember when I had you say all them words, and turn you into a Southerner? I don`t do that for many yankees.


My goodness!


----------



## Resica (Jun 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're related to Resica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She's a Yankee through and through!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Aint nuffin a wittle wonts taks cares ufs...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Andy
> 
> Iz feelin da love
> 
> ...



snowy,youre boat build along thread convinced me.....you's a grits.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay, gotta love it. I'm sitting outside and a De-poo-ty comes rolling by looking at house numbers. He disappears and comes back by and his car is making a funny noise. 

I watch him drive back by the house and as he's rolling, his tire is going flat.  I can see he's riding on the rim now but apparently, he's totally clueless. 

He found his destination, has knocked on the front door, he's talking to the guy about having to take him in for booking. 



The station is about 20 miles away. He's gonna put this guy in the back of the car and ride him around on a rim?  

My tax dollars, hard at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, gotta love it. I'm sitting outside and a De-poo-ty comes rolling by looking at house numbers. He disappears and comes back by and his car is making a funny noise.
> 
> I watch him drive back by the house and as he's rolling, his tire is going flat.  I can see he's riding on the rim now but apparently, he's totally clueless.
> 
> ...



 No Pics


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 23, 2010)

And there he goes...... thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump...... 

You reckon his "passeneger" is gonna let him know?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> And there he goes...... thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump......
> 
> You reckon his "passeneger" is gonna let him know?



lowdes cty finest,hard at work.....lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> And there he goes...... thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump......
> 
> You reckon his "passeneger" is gonna let him know?



Ahhhh...he'll just file a Lawsuit for 'Cruel and Unusual Punishment'


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No Pics



I couldn't sneak in the house and get the camera. 

I was scared I would miss something.    



YOUNG couple renting a house that belonged to an elderly neighbor that passed away. The family couldn't sell it so the real estate company leased it out. I'm so used to seeing blue lights over there since they moved in.  They're idiots... both of em. 

The other night, she came flying up into the driveway and he came hauling booty behind her and slung into the driveway sideways and side-slammed her car.  

I hope they move soon.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 23, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> lowdes cty finest,hard at work.....lol



Brooks


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Brooks



my bad t-bug....lets give credit where credit is due


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> -------> Waitin' on the pics
> 
> Was there enough...hope so



Lemme git the pork chops fried up, gotta use up the rice somehow & I'll get the finished product pics done & post'em all at one time.  I believe there was enough, proof is in the pudd.........uuuhh cobbler................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lemme git the pork chops fried up, gotta use up the rice somehow & I'll get the finished product pics done & post'em all at one time.  I believe there was enough, proof is in the pudd.........uuuhh cobbler................



Hi


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I couldn't sneak in the house and get the camera.
> 
> I was scared I would miss something.
> 
> ...



  

Got one of those around the corner from us...never know what's gonna happen next.

Sounds like you may have gotten RID of one of 'em....for now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lemme git the pork chops fried up, gotta use up the rice somehow & I'll get the finished product pics done & post'em all at one time.  I believe there was enough, proof is in the pudd.........uuuhh cobbler................



Gotcha!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, gotta love it. I'm sitting outside and a De-poo-ty comes rolling by looking at house numbers. He disappears and comes back by and his car is making a funny noise.
> 
> I watch him drive back by the house and as he's rolling, his tire is going flat.  I can see he's riding on the rim now but apparently, he's totally clueless.
> 
> ...


thats great....


turtlebug said:


> And there he goes...... thump thump thump thump thump thump thump thump......
> 
> You reckon his "passeneger" is gonna let him know?



if i was in the back...i wouldnt say a word but i would be laughing so hard he would know something is up...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2010)

What about
Guys
Raised 
In
The
South
?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

And after a trip to the grocery store, Adult beverage store and back here to put things away, I am done for the evening.  With the chores stuff anyway...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What about
> Guys
> Raised
> In
> ...



That would work... 

Around here the guys are called
Down
South
Georgia
Boys


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2010)

Karen, is that a toad frog Tanner is holdin`, in your avatar?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That would work...
> 
> Around here the guys are called
> Down
> ...



Yeah, that and another ackrinym that I am not alllowed to use......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Karen, is that a toad frog Tanner is holdin`, in your avatar?



It's a squirrel.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah, that and another ackrinym that I am not alllowed to use......



Guess I've never heard of that one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's a squirrel.





I need new glasses!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need new glasses!!



No you don't. It's not a good picture. It was taken with a cell phone.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I need new glasses!!



Don't feel bad brother, I had to put on  my extra strength readers to ID the critter.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Hai!



Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha!!!



Oh man, I got PAYBACK for Wobert!!  Fried pork chops (in the iron skillet) onion & mushroom gravy, your left over rice, fresh snap beans and slap yo mama blueberry cobbler!!!  Yes, I HAD to taste it, now if I just had some homemade vanilla ice cream!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hai!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I got PAYBACK for Wobert!!  Fried pork chops (in the iron skillet) onion & mushroom gravy, your left over rice, fresh snap beans and slap yo mama blueberry cobbler!!!  Yes, I HAD to taste it, now if I just had some homemade vanilla ice cream!!




MMMMMMMMM!!!!! Lemme see


----------



## pbradley (Jun 23, 2010)

Just wanted to stick my head in the door and post one up in Keebs' Drivel Thread.  Couldn't miss this one.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hai!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I got PAYBACK for Wobert!!  Fried pork chops (in the iron skillet) onion & mushroom gravy, your left over rice, fresh snap beans and slap yo mama blueberry cobbler!!!  Yes, I HAD to taste it, now if I just had some homemade vanilla ice cream!!



Keebsista, you just bring that right on over to my house and I'll have that ice cream ready by the time you get here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hai!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I got PAYBACK for Wobert!!  Fried pork chops (in the iron skillet) onion & mushroom gravy, your left over rice, fresh snap beans and slap yo mama blueberry cobbler!!!  Yes, I HAD to taste it, now if I just had some homemade vanilla ice cream!!










  Waitin' on pics


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

All this talk about ice cream is killing me. I think I'm gona get some out the freezer and then its loader time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> All this talk about ice cream is killing me. I think I'm gona get some out the freezer and then its loader time.



Afternoon Doug E!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> MMMMMMMMM!!!!! Lemme see


hold yur horses! 



pbradley said:


> Just wanted to stick my head in the door and post one up in Keebs' Drivel Thread.  Couldn't miss this one.






turtlebug said:


> Keebsista, you just bring that right on over to my house and I'll have that ice cream ready by the time you get here.


 trust me, it is goooood!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Waitin' on pics



dang, I HAD to eat first!!  



dougefresh said:


> All this talk about ice cream is killing me. I think I'm gona get some out the freezer and then its loader time.


ppssssstt, I gave your wife my recipe for the cobbler................


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Doug E!!!



Dude, with as little sleep as I've had in the late couple days I'm not real sure what part of the day it realy is.I think it's almost evning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hold yur horses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  HURR UPP!!!     



dougefresh said:


> Dude, with as little sleep as I've had in the late couple days I'm not real sure what part of the day it realy is.I think it's almost evning.



Give it a couple days....... it'll be Friday


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

OK Here it be!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Give it a couple days....... it'll be Friday


Yep but my next day off is next friday..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HURR UPP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a couple days....... it'll be Friday


I'll post in the cafe' with more pics & the recipe tomorrow, k? 
G'nite ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OK Here it be!!




  MMMMMMMMM!!!!!



Keebs said:


> I'll post in the cafe' with more pics & the recipe tomorrow, k?
> G'nite ya'll!







OK....Good Nite Ms. Keebs...say Hello to Julie for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep but my next day off is next friday..




OHHHHHHHHH!!!! Dat SUX


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OHHHHHHHHH!!!! Dat SUX



What stinks is that I don't think I need another rod and reel combo. Started to look at one this morning while waiting on tires to get mounted and turned and keep walking. I must be running a fever, because I think I just said that outloud.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

Good evening folks!!.....3 hours of cutting grass, then supper!! Man I'm whupped!! Dem Armadillo holes in the yard are the devil on a riding lawnmower!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What stinks is that I don't think I need another rod and reel combo. Started to look at one this morning while waiting on tires to get mounted and turned and keep walking. I must be running a fever, because I think I just said that outloud.



its okay man...its okay.
you got enough rods and reels? get more lures.


or, start getting more guns and ammo...cant have too much of that!
and if you get 'enough' lures, guns and ammo....get more knives!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> its okay man...its okay.
> you got enough rods and reels? get more lures.
> 
> 
> ...




Sometimes I like your way of thinking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What stinks is that I don't think I need another rod and reel combo. Started to look at one this morning while waiting on tires to get mounted and turned and keep walking. I must be running a fever, because I think I just said that outloud.




Take 5 or 6 Ibuprofin.....buy some more Combo's. I'm sure when I finally get down ther to meet y'all SGG will be willing to part wiff one or two



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.....3 hours of cutting grass, then supper!! Man I'm whupped!! Dem Armadillo holes in the yard are the devil on a riding lawnmower!!



Evenin' Mr Rutt!!!! Did the same thing ....less the ARMOURdilla holes



slip said:


> its okay man...its okay.
> you got enough rods and reels? get more lures.
> 
> 
> ...




This is True


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!.....3 hours of cutting grass, then supper!! Man I'm whupped!! Dem Armadillo holes in the yard are the devil on a riding lawnmower!!


Afternoon Rutt Sounds like its time for a dillo hunt.



Jeff C. said:


> Take 5 or 6 Ibuprofin.....buy some more Combo's. I'm sure when I finally get down ther to meet y'all SGG will be willing to part wiff one or two


I would part with her first.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 23, 2010)

Okay this work load needs to slack off anytime now my 10 hr days have been 15 hr days this whole week and lack of driveler time is killin me


Oh evening yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay this work load needs to slack off anytime now my 10 hr days have been 15 hr days this whole week and lack of driveler time is killin me
> 
> 
> Oh evening yall



Evenin' DH   Buy a 'BUNCHA STUFF'....like douge


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' DH   Buy a 'BUNCHA STUFF'....like douge



Shoot this rate I will never getta use it


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay this work load needs to slack off anytime now my 10 hr days have been 15 hr days this whole week and lack of driveler time is killin me
> 
> 
> Oh evening yall



What up DJwelcome to my world.




Yall be good its loader time here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Mr Rutt!!!! Did the same thing ....less the ARMOURdilla holes





dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Rutt Sounds like its time for a dillo hunt.


Been doing battle with them Dillers since we have been here!!.......This one has been especially wiley, and  working the yard over for the last two months!!........... There was a big one run over just down from the driveway!!.........I think he was the one doing most of the heavy Damage!!.....He was digging holes you could put a Volley ball in!!......but there is still another smaller one working the yard


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing battle with them Dillers since we have been here!!.......This one has been especially wiley, and  working the yard over for the last two months!!........... There was a big one run over just down from the driveway!!.........I think he was the one doing most of the heavy Damage!!.....He was digging holes you could put a Volley ball in!!......but there is still another smaller one working the yard



The little one sounds like a good job for Slip. He's got a brand new flashlight I sent him so he's good to go. While he's not hunting you could have him fill in all the holes.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJwelcome to my world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My loade is done rusting over have not gotta use it in over a week or more

But you enjoy there Doug


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

Keebs said:


> thanks to Yara for the idea of grits!
> Next one needs Okra in it!
> 
> 
> ...


How was it me that gave ya the idea???



Keebs said:


> Hai!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I got PAYBACK for Wobert!!  Fried pork chops (in the iron skillet) onion & mushroom gravy, your left over rice, fresh snap beans and slap yo mama blueberry cobbler!!!  Yes, I HAD to taste it, now if I just had some homemade vanilla ice cream!!


Mmm... blueberry cobbler.



Keebs said:


> OK Here it be!!


I was asking Troy all day for homemade southern cooking and well..... It seems that, it's at your house Keebs. Mmmmmmmmany chance there be some left friday???? We may just have to have dinner at Blackbeards!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> The little one sounds like a good job for Slip. He's got a brand new flashlight I sent him so he's good to go. While he's not hunting you could have him fill in all the holes.



dont you have a loader to run?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> The little one sounds like a good job for Slip. He's got a brand new flashlight I sent him so he's good to go. While he's not hunting you could have him fill in all the holes.


.......He would be busy for a while filling in all the Diller holes!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing battle with them Dillers since we have been here!!.......This one has been especially wiley, and  working the yard over for the last two months!!........... There was a big one run over just down from the driveway!!.........I think he was the one doing most of the heavy Damage!!.....He was digging holes you could put a Volley ball in!!......but there is still another smaller one working the yard



You know how to Kill dem thangs don'tcha???   Sit in you car at night, running, lights on and wait.....when you see HIM, run right at Him....he'll jump up. They always do!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......He would be busy for a while filling in all the Diller holes!!


He will work for FREE too..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> He will work for FREE too..



this is true. just let me keep the dead dillers so i can fill someones mail box..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Heya Karen.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You know how to Kill dem thangs don'tcha???   Sit in you car at night, running, lights on and wait.....when you see HIM, run right at Him....he'll jump up. They always do!!


I ain't sittin out in the yard waitin on em!!.......Skeeters would tote me off!!..........I do go out, and shine the yard for em from time to time though!!..........I just think they are keeping a later schedule than me!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How was it me that gave ya the idea???
> 
> 
> Mmm... blueberry cobbler.
> ...



I told ya....y'all shoulda stopped by here the other day. Looky what I had

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548525


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I told ya....y'all shoulda stopped by here the other day. Looky what I had
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548525



Well ya didn't send me a pic of the trimmins, now did ya!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I ain't sittin out in the yard waitin on em!!.......Skeeters would tote me off!!..........I do go out, and shine the yard for em from time to time though!!..........I just think they are keeping a later schedule than me!!



 Roll da winders up and turn on da AC


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> this is true. just let me keep the dead dillers so i can fill someones mail box..



Slip you come over here and kill these Dillers you can keep all you want!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> this is true. just let me keep the dead dillers so i can fill someones mail box..



Please don't put it in my mailbox. 

I'll unlock Doug's truck for you to put them in there.



YaraG. said:


> Heya Karen.....



Hey Yara!!! How's your trip going so far?



deerehauler said:


>



Sorry did you get skeered???


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

slip said:


> this is true. just let me keep the dead dillers so i can fill someones mail box..



Dude I hope your neibors don't get on the forum.







I can't get this loader running, can't tell if its to eairly or to late. Thinking it might be best to let the new guy sink or swim tonight and call it a night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well ya didn't send me a pic of the trimmins, now did ya!!!



I didn't know I had to 'LURE' y'all


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2010)

It's been a BLAST...the ride down was long and filled with too many things to take in, meeting Miguel and OFH was icing on the proverbial cake...those 2 are gonna get me in trouble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Tick Check


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Roll da winders up and turn on da AC


One way or da other I think they stay up later than me!!..........Which leads me to this!!.........Good night folks!!.........Hope Ya'll have a great day tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's been a BLAST...the ride down was long and filled with too many things to take in, meeting Miguel and OFH was icing on the proverbial cake...those 2 are gonna get me in trouble.




Them git YOU  in trouble???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's been a BLAST...the ride down was long and filled with too many things to take in, meeting Miguel and OFH was icing on the proverbial cake...those 2 are gonna get me in trouble.


 
 We weren't the ones causing truckers to wreck causing massive traffic jams....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> One way or da other I think they stay up later than me!!..........Which leads me to this!!.........Good night folks!!.........Hope Ya'll have a great day tomorrow!!



Nite Rutt....I do have a 'Plan B'.....remind me to tell ya about it tomorrow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thinking it might be best to let the new guy sink or swim tonight and call it a night.


Let him swim!!........You'll find out sooner or later whether or not if  he will sink!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 23, 2010)

G'mornin drivlers


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 23, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> The little one sounds like a good job for Slip. He's got a brand new flashlight I sent him so he's good to go. While he's not hunting you could have him fill in all the holes.



Sweeeet .... Slip's coming over!  



Jeff C. said:


> You know how to Kill dem thangs don'tcha???   Sit in you car at night, running, lights on and wait.....when you see HIM, run right at Him....he'll jump up. They always do!!



Or stick the shotgun out the window... just sayin'    



slip said:


> this is true. just let me keep the dead dillers so i can fill someones mail box..



Keep all you want!  



YaraG. said:


> It's been a BLAST...the ride down was long and filled with too many things to take in, meeting Miguel and OFH was icing on the proverbial cake...those 2 are gonna get me in trouble.



Those two have gotten most of us in trouble at one point or other!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Let him swim!!........You'll find out sooner or later whether or not if  he will sink!!


Yep.. Think this one is gona work out a lot better than the last one. 

Have a good one.



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin drivlers


Mornin Jeff



Tag-a-long said:


> Sweeeet .... Slip's coming over!


He sure is, and he gona do everything yall tell him to do for FREE.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

How goes the prank war doug?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's been a BLAST...the ride down was long and filled with too many things to take in, meeting Miguel and OFH was icing on the proverbial cake...those 2 are gonna get me in trouble.



  



Jeff C. said:


> Tick Check



Especially after you chased a nekkid, dirty, sweaty and very slippery woman.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> How goes the prank war doug?



He's still waiting on me to get him back... I've got a good one in mind...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Especially after you chased a nekkid, dirty, sweaty and very slippery woman.



If a feller doesn't read back,this causes raised eyebrows.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> How goes the prank war doug?



She keeps failing and I am just waiting to make my next move.

Been a little crazy here at work. Boss man told me I have to be back on day by Monday .  Trying to make that  transition without taking a day off. Gona try to make it back in by 1pm today.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We weren't the ones causing truckers to wreck causing massive traffic jams....



Yeah whatever, a mexican in a landscape truck not causin a traffic jam....please


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He's still waiting on me to get him back... I've got a good oneif I could only rememder it


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah whatever, a mexican in a landscape truck not causin a traffic jam....please



 so you got whiplash?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.





2 of my 4 days off were spent painting my parents house.Dad ok'd the colors.Was supposed to be a gray with deep red trim.It didn't quite turn out that way.The gray looks more blue,and the red ain't as deep,but when I get the white gutters installed at least it'll be patriotic.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> 2 of my 4 days off were spent painting my parents house.Dad ok'd the colors.Was supposed to be a gray with deep red trim.It didn't quite turn out that way.The gray looks more blue,and the red ain't as deep,but when I get the white gutters installed at least it'll be patriotic.



it matches that truck


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yum, wow that was good, Hey is anybody left in here?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.



I remember it... just gotta go buy it. 



Jeff Raines said:


> 2 of my 4 days off were spent painting my parents house.Dad ok'd the colors.Was supposed to be a gray with deep red trim.It didn't quite turn out that way.The gray looks more blue,and the red ain't as deep,but when I get the white gutters installed at least it'll be patriotic.



I read the posts on FB about your "painting" skills.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> 2 of my 4 days off were spent painting my parents house.Dad ok'd the colors.Was supposed to be a gray with deep red trim.It didn't quite turn out that way.The gray looks more blue,and the red ain't as deep,but when I get the white gutters installed at least it'll be patriotic.


Do you ever just relax on your days off?

Been meaning to ask ya " hows the finger?" and no I still don't want to see pics.

My puppy still behavin? If I ever get a day off I'll come pick her up.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> so you got whiplash?



Nope I think you got it taken care of thanks for rubbin my neck..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yum, wow that was good, Hey is anybody left in here?



Nope. Maybe. Depends. Yep got um on right now.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nope I think you got it taken care of thanks for rubbin my neck..



 glad I can help. Unfortunately we all know now not to be in front of you, or were liable to get rear ended.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Nope. Maybe. Depends. Yep got um on right now.


Hey ya Doug. Have they started cutting doz trees yet?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> glad I can help. Unfortunately we all know now not to be in front of you, or were liable to get rear ended.



I must not reply
I must not reply
I must not reply


Thanks sweetie


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I read the posts on FB about your "painting" skills.





dougefresh said:


> Do you ever just relax on your days off?
> 
> Been meaning to ask ya " hows the finger?" and no I still don't want to see pics.
> 
> My puppy still behavin? If I ever get a day off I'll come pick her up.


One day I will get back to relaxing on my off days.
Finger is all healed up,still a little tender where it split.
Puppy is male.he's waiting on ya.I haven't even named him yet.


Tuffdawg said:


> it matches that truck



It matches theor other vehicle too


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya Doug. Have they started cutting doz trees yet?



Not yet. Hey dude don't  be me mad at me, but I hav'nt looked at them reels yet.I should be able to get started on them soon. But all depending on parts I hope to have them done by the Blast.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I must not reply
> I must not reply
> I must not reply
> 
> ...



 watch where your goin next time


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> One day I will get back to relaxing on my off days.
> Finger is all healed up,still a little tender where it split.
> Puppy is male.he's waiting on ya.I haven't even named him yet.
> 
> ...



Too bad those are almost alabama colors


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not yet. Hey dude don't  be me mad at me, but I hav'nt looked at them reels yet.I should be able to get started on them soon. But all depending on parts I hope to have them done by the Blast.


No poblem. I 'll have more reels an stuff than i got time to use. No rush there. Hey did you see the Rhinos in the photo an video section yet? Man they's perty!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

What up there Tuffy?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> watch where your goin next time



There was nowhere else to go


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Too bad those are almost alabama colors



Can't poke me there...I don't follow sports


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Can't poke me there...I don't follow sports


Hey Jeff. What's on yer burner fo da weekend?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What up there Tuffy?


 the usual


Workin2Hunt said:


> There was nowhere else to go


......... Must......................NOT...................



Jeff Raines said:


> Can't poke me there...I don't follow sports



 wha?!?!?!............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Especially after you chased a nekkid, dirty, sweaty and very slippery woman.




Noooo....I didn't chase her....I 'WRASSLED' her ....and she was Nekkid, HOT and Sweaty, Dirty, and Slippery.

How Slippery was she you ask....the ticks couldn't even git a grip


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hummmmm, o.k 


Tuffdawg said:


> the usual
> 
> ......... Must......................NOT...................
> 
> ...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Noooo....I didn't chase her....I 'WRASSLED' her ....and she was Nekkid, HOT and Sweaty, Dirty, and Slippery.
> 
> How Slippery was she you ask....the ticks couldn't even git a grip



 i KNOW i am in the clear after reading this post for tonight.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Noooo....I didn't chase her....I 'WRASSLED' her ....and she was Nekkid, HOT and Sweaty, Dirty, and Slippery.
> 
> How Slippery was she you ask....the ticks couldn't even git a grip


Wow man; oh, hey there Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

What up W2H, Tuffy, HT, JeffR.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff. What's on yer burner fo da weekend?



I'm here at the plant till Sunday noon.Then hanging gutters and installing new front and back doors at parents.
Am getting my part of deer lease paid for doing this tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> i KNOW i am in the clear after reading this post for tonight.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up W2H, Tuffy, HT, JeffR.



Hey Jeff C


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



 you even gonna give ME good dreams tonight.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

okay back agian


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> you even gonna give ME good dreams tonight.



I left out the part about her gettin' tased


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey dj


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up W2H, Tuffy, HT, JeffR.


It's a grand nite at that. Got plenty of wood split an stacked.



Jeff Raines said:


> I'm here at the plant till Sunday noon.Then hanging gutters and installing new front and back doors at parents.
> Am getting my part of deer lease paid for doing this tho


Yup, that'll work. You gonna be busy fo sho.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I left out the part about her gettin' tased



 dear god


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ......... Must......................NOT...................



Well you know I didn't


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Nite you all. Gotta early mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> okay back agian



wb!!:d


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> okay back agian


Heyyyy DJ. You late bud. Been eating huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nite you all. Gotta early mornin



Sweet Dreams


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Well you know I didn't



 crap i cant even say what I want. This conversation is best finished..............er.........................ummmmmmmmmmm..........................I will just let ya know tomorrow  when you let ME drive that truck.  Cuz I wont wreck it.  Unless you tell me too.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nite you all. Gotta early mornin



sleep well Tuffy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nite you all. Gotta early mornin


Nite LaTuff. Have a gooden.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweet Dreams



 better believe it


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nite you all. Gotta early mornin



sure go to bed when I get here


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> sure go to bed when I get here



 your late!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

ok I am gone for real


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey dj



Evening Jeff R



Jeff C. said:


> wb!!:d



Thanks Jeff C



hogtrap44 said:


> Heyyyy DJ. You late bud. Been eating huh?



Hey Craig nope just been wide open at work agian


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> better believe it


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> your late!!!!!!!!!!!



Well  I got here as soon as I could Dont you wanna stay up and talk to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Dj...do you know of a John Smith down there???


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crap i cant even say what I want. This conversation is best finished..............er.........................ummmmmmmmmmm..........................I will just let ya know tomorrow  when you let ME drive that truck.  Cuz I wont wreck it.  Unless you tell me too.



Goodnite


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Dj...do you know of a John Smith down there???



Not sure if I do or not


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

theres so much love in the room tonight.BUT all these heart throwin men folk out here outta have to get up with my two imps in the morning at 5 am. oooopppss 4 freagin hours!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear to god their heads spin if you wake em up before 8 am


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening Jeff R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, but we's kinda slow tonite, and i have day shift well be now; today. That's going to be crazy.
 I'm sure we'll be back to full burner quick.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> theres so much love in the room tonight.BUT all these heart throwin men folk out here outta have to get up with my two imps in the morning at 5 am. oooopppss 4 freagin hours!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear to god their heads spin if you wake em up before 8 am



shoot I will still be up so I would be ok


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not sure if I do or not



From what I hear the Family practically owns Concord

I think it was Smith


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> theres so much love in the room tonight.BUT all these heart throwin men folk out here outta have to get up with my two imps in the morning at 5 am. oooopppss 4 freagin hours!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear to god their heads spin if you wake em up before 8 am



I'll be awake then


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> shoot I will still be up so I would be ok



 I get one free night of baby sittin for that comment. You cant tease a girl like that.  Crap.GOODNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> theres so much love in the room tonight.BUT all these heart throwin men folk out here outta have to get up with my two imps in the morning at 5 am. oooopppss 4 freagin hours!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear to god their heads spin if you wake em up before 8 am


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 24, 2010)

Whats up Craig...got on a nasty hog the other night...catch dog got cut 3 times in a matter of seconds. Wish we could of caught it..probably pushin 200-250. Must of had some nice cutters to work the dog over so quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I'll go Dream fer a bit myself. Good nite Y'all


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, funz over. Awake time has fade to black. Dayz comes too early fo a nite bird like me. Ya'll be good.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I'll go Dream fer a bit myself. Good nite Y'all





hogtrap44 said:


> Well, funz over. Awake time has fade to black. Dayz comes too early fo a nite bird like me. Ya'll be good.



G'night guys


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Whats up Craig...got on a nasty hog the other night...catch dog got cut 3 times in a matter of seconds. Wish we could of caught it..probably pushin 200-250. Must of had some nice cutters to work the dog over so quick.


Wish i coulda been there. Wee'd of had pork chops now. That coon was good! Fixed it in da press cooker. Fine stuff. Thank you much. Well got to go fo naw. Nite.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 24, 2010)

Sure there will be more coming your way.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I get one free night of baby sittin for that comment. You cant tease a girl like that.  Crap.GOODNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!




I get to baby sit you right



ArmyTaco said:


> Whats up Craig...got on a nasty hog the other night...catch dog got cut 3 times in a matter of seconds. Wish we could of caught it..probably pushin 200-250. Must of had some nice cutters to work the dog over so quick.



Long time no see AT


Jeff C. said:


> I think I'll go Dream fer a bit myself. Good nite Y'all





hogtrap44 said:


> Well, funz over. Awake time has fade to black. Dayz comes too early fo a nite bird like me. Ya'll be good.



Night yall


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 24, 2010)

Whats up its been a while for sure. Only come in here when I am desperate and tonights the night...sittin here out of school with nothing to do.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Just had a boy get his hand sucked up into the machine between a roll of paper and the rewinder. Didn't look too bad but they took him for an Xray anyway.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just had a boy get his hand sucked up into the machine between a roll of paper and the rewinder. Didn't look too bad but they took him for an Xray anyway.


so he can fill in for spongebob with his natural spatula?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> so he can fill in for spongebob with his natural spatula?


It wasn't that bad it started to swell a little and the supervisor thought it would be best to take him to ER.

I am very surprised it didn't pull him into the machine. Where it happened there is a lot of pressure between the two points.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It wasn't that bad it started to swell a little and the supervisor thought it would be best to take him to ER.
> 
> I am very surprised it didn't pull him into the machine. Where it happened there is a lot of pressure between the two points.



yeah,but I bet the suction caused by the pucker on the other end overcame the pressure


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yeah,but I bet the suction caused by the pucker on the other end overcame the pressure



I think he sharted a little. Shoot I know I would have.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2010)

Just a checking in.   

Morning folks...  Ya'll have a good one


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay I am ready for the weekend day 3 and I am stuck here late agian


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just a checking in.
> 
> Morning folks...  Ya'll have a good one


Mornin Kim



deerehauler said:


> Okay I am ready for the weekend day 3 and I am stuck here late agian



hate it when that happens.


I've been taking a mandatory online defensive driving course


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Doom, despair and agony on me
Deep, dark depresson
Excessive misery
If it weren't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all
Doom, despair and agony on me




Bleep, bleep, bleepin A/c on the fritz BLEEP bleep BLEEP


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

you been watching Hee-Haw reruns, Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> you been watching Hee-Haw reruns, Hankus?



jus seemed appropriate for the occasion, but it did run on RFDTV for a while it mite still do


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Doom, despair and agony on me
> Deep, dark depresson
> Excessive misery
> If it weren't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all
> ...



Tango hotel alfa tango  Sierra uniform xray (code for that sux).
 
Call someone. Bite the bullet. You gonna need A/C.  We only three days into the hottest summer on record. Not even counting the humanity!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Mornin Drivelers  20ish more minutes till the bank opens...then bed time


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Drivelers  20ish more minutes till the bank opens...then bed time



Mornin...er...uh...evenin purty eyes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Night yall


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin...er...uh...evenin purty eyes.


Mornin Neil 

Not purty, downright scary.... swolled up and bloodshot.. looks like I've been at the bottle all night   



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!


Mornin Jeff 


deerehauler said:


> Night yall



Night DJ!  get some rest


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Night yall



Nite DJ!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Neil
> 
> Not purty, downright scary.... swolled up and bloodshot.. looks like I've been at the bottle all night
> 
> ...



How much longer on the nite shift Snowy....mornin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin...er...uh...evenin purty eyes.



Mornin back to ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How much longer on the nite shift Snowy....mornin'



Prolly a week or two....kids return next Monday, then it'll be all of us nights for at least a week... yote huntin  then probably back to somewhat of a dayshift after that


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Prolly a week or two....kids return next Monday, then it'll be all of us nights for at least a week... yote huntin  then probably back to somewhat of a dayshift after that



Gotta love that shift work. 
I used to work a shift that rotated every three months. Talkin bout screwin up your internal clock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Yote Huntin oughta be fun!!! I bet you miss 'em....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta love that shift work.
> I used to work a shift that rotated every three months. Talkin bout screwin up your internal clock.


This is a self imposed madness... I've lost my mind   

Course, so has this dang cardinal thats been flying straight into the living room window since 4am  


Jeff C. said:


> Yote Huntin oughta be fun!!! I bet you miss 'em....


Oh yeah, kids will LOVE it  Yes, I do   its strange not having em around!

Alright, time to call the bank then go to bed!!!

Night Yall!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> This is a self imposed madness... I've lost my mind
> 
> Course, so has this dang cardinal thats been flying straight into the living room window since 4am
> 
> ...



Nite Young Lady!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

crap, they don't open till 9  I hate the new banking crap.... before they got bought out, they opened at 8


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta love that shift work.
> I used to work a shift that rotated every three months. Talkin bout screwin up your internal clock.



Sterlo..I worked a SPLIT shift once for about a year....4 hrs. in the morning-4 hrs. in the evening. Talk about tuff!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> crap, they don't open till 9  I hate the new banking crap.... before they got bought out, they opened at 8



You must be with Community Bank.
Nite Snowy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> crap, they don't open till 9  I hate the new banking crap.... before they got bought out, they opened at 8



Would it make you MAD if I laughed


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sterlo..I worked a SPLIT shift once for about a year....4 hrs. in the morning-4 hrs. in the evening. Talk about tuff!!!


Yuk!


Sterlo58 said:


> You must be with Community Bank.
> Nite Snowy


Can't go to bed yet 
Yes  thinkin of changing banks.. but who to change to around here thats a good local bank?  


Jeff C. said:


> Would it make you MAD if I laughed


Naw.... I laugh at your eternal chore


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yuk!
> Can't go to bed yet
> Yes  thinkin of changing banks.. but who to change to around here thats a good local bank?
> 
> Naw.... I laugh at your eternal chore


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Well...since you are still here...??? Have you seen those chicken coops on wheels?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

Howdy Folks......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Howdy Folks......................




*Howdy Youngun!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

I see that 'PURTY' Tennersee Girl down there


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 24, 2010)

morning all


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well...since you are still here...??? Have you seen those chicken coops on wheels?


yeah! Thought those were pretty cool  Course, if I did somethin like that... the kids would tie ropes to em, and tote em all over the yard  



OlAlabama said:


> Howdy Folks......................



Mornin Ola!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all



Mornin tiny.................. question.............. is it wrong to eat blueberry cobbler for breakfast???  


I see my Tomisista!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I see that 'PURTY' Tennersee Girl down there


TOMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!  I see you lurkin!!! 


jmfauver said:


> morning all



Mornin Mike!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yeah! Thought those were pretty cool  Course, if I did somethin like that... the kids would tie ropes to em, and tote em all over the yard
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Ola!!



 Hey stranger!!  I understand the routine turn around, but dang I be missin ya!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin tiny.................. question.............. is it wrong to eat blueberry cobbler for breakfast???
> 
> 
> I see my Tomisista!!!!!!!!!!!



No so long as you have coffee and share


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin tiny.................. question.............. is it wrong to eat blueberry cobbler for breakfast???
> 
> 
> I see my Tomisista!!!!!!!!!!!


Morrrrrrrrrnin SpitSista!!! 

No way, it is so NAWT wrong


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I see that 'PURTY' Tennersee Girl down there



Morning Jeff and everybody!!!!!
Had to check out Keebs G.R.I.T.S. Driveler!!!! That's the name my girlfriends in TN call ourselves. We got t-shirt made and everything!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> TOMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!  I see you lurkin!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Mike!



Monring


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey stranger!!  I understand the routine turn around, but dang I be missin ya!!



I know, I miss my dayshift Drivelers too


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

I got my coffee and eating the last of my blackberry/blueberry cobbler myself!!!!!
How's everybody this morning?????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I got my coffee and eating the last of my blackberry/blueberry cobbler myself!!!!!
> How's everybody this morning?????



Well hello there Beautiful.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No so long as you have coffee and share


 



SnowHunter said:


> Morrrrrrrrrnin SpitSista!!!
> 
> No way, it is so NAWT wrong


 



TNGIRL said:


> Morning Jeff and everybody!!!!!
> Had to check out Keebs G.R.I.T.S. Driveler!!!! That's the name my girlfriends in TN call ourselves. We got t-shirt made and everything!!!!!


  



SnowHunter said:


> I know, I miss my dayshift Drivelers too


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Ladies don't lurk!!! I was reading!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there Beautiful.



Hey baby....where you been all my morning?????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I got my coffee and eating the last of my blackberry/blueberry cobbler myself!!!!!
> How's everybody this morning?????



When you gonna be back down this way?  Blast?  I KNOW you'll be at FPG, _right_? _right_? *RIGHT?????*


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin tiny.................. question.............. is it wrong to eat blueberry cobbler for breakfast???
> 
> 
> I see my Tomisista!!!!!!!!!!!



If ya keep eating it..... ya wont have any fir me.

Mornin ya'll.... who wants to come fishin!?!?! Clothing is optional.... woohooo!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Yara, the answer to your question bout you giving me the idea................. all of us "trying" to *warn*/*prepare* you for our Southern Culture made a light bulb go off then someone (you?) mentioned okra and I just ran with it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I got my coffee and eating the last of my blackberry/blueberry cobbler myself!!!!!
> How's everybody this morning?????


Terrrific here! How things up your way Sista 


Keebs said:


>


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> When you gonna be back down this way?  Blast?  I KNOW you'll be at FPG, _right_? _right_? *RIGHT?????*



We'll be at the Blast all day on Sat Jeff says. And I'm planning on FPG!!!!!! guess I'll have to go by myself tho!!!! Maybe Becca will stay with me in my tent or Wander!!!! I know the weekend before FPG is hopefully the Ladies Only Hunt at Rum Creek. I'm worried it'll fall into the same weekend!!!! And I can't possibly do both so cross fingers they are different weekends!!!! Gotta help get coozie home (he ain't home yet is he??)


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Hey baby....where you been all my morning?????



I've climbed the highest mountains, searched the deepest valleys and  swam the widest rivers searching for my TNGIRL.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Are you working nites now Snowy????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> We'll be at the Blast all day on Sat Jeff says. And I'm planning on FPG!!!!!! guess I'll have to go by myself tho!!!! Maybe Becca will stay with me in my tent or Wander!!!! I know the weekend before FPG is hopefully the Ladies Only Hunt at Rum Creek. I'm worried it'll fall into the same weekend!!!! And I can't possibly do both so cross fingers they are different weekends!!!! Gotta help get coozie home (he ain't home yet is he??)



I haven't heard his last location, for some reason I think he's gone "underground"


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I've climbed the highest mountains, searched deepest valleys and  swam the widest rivers searching for my TNGIRL.



Awwwwwwww....baby I've been here all along!!!! you is tired ain'tchu?????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yara, the answer to your question bout you giving me the idea................. all of us "trying" to *warn*/*prepare* you for our Southern Culture made a light bulb go off then someone (you?) mentioned okra and I just ran with it!



Well ... I had grits and they are too slimy for me. The okra was yummy but was still too slimy. I have this thing with slime and my food....  When I order eggs, I askem..."No runny white snots please."


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I haven't heard his last location, for some reason I think he's gone "underground"



That's OK, long as he ain't gone back home just yet!!!!
YaraG. -----Hello!!!! I'm TNGIRL. Sometimes these fine fellers and LADIES allow me to come and play in their sandbox too!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Awwwwwwww....baby I've been here all along!!!! you is tired ain'tchu?????



yep slap wore out... now that i fount ya i caint even do nuttin with ya...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all



Mornin dude!!




SnowHunter said:


> yeah! Thought those were pretty cool  Course, if I did somethin like that... the kids would tie ropes to em, and tote em all over the yard
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Ola!!



We'll discuss it later....you're to sweepy right now



Keebs said:


> Mornin tiny.................. question.............. is it wrong to eat blueberry cobbler for breakfast???
> 
> 
> I see my Tomisista!!!!!!!!!!!




No Good Mornin' to me-----------> stompin' off like slip



TNGIRL said:


> Morning Jeff and everybody!!!!!
> Had to check out Keebs G.R.I.T.S. Driveler!!!! That's the name my girlfriends in TN call ourselves. We got t-shirt made and everything!!!!!



Mornin' Ms TNGIRL!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> That's OK, long as he ain't gone back home just yet!!!!
> YaraG. -----Hello!!!! I'm TNGIRL. Sometimes these fine fellers and LADIES allow me to come and play in their sandbox too!!!!!



Mornin TNGIRL.... I have just been informed on who is Tony and I laughed. Coozie is going fishin today and then tomorrow.... he will be at Papa Nics.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin TNGIRL.... I have just been informed on who is Tony and I laughed. Coozie is going fishin today and then tomorrow.... he will be at Papa Nics.



Who is Tony????
I love Papa Nic......good company for sure!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Are you working nites now Snowy????


Working would mean a paycheck... 

Nope... long story... but kids with fam, me home with Na, so Im on his schedule  



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin dude!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww ok!!! 


Ok... now its time to call da bank... and then bed! 

Night Yall!! Have a terrific beautimus day!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mornin Idgits!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yep slap wore out... now that i fount ya i caint even do nuttin with ya...



You couldn't anyway Matt!!! My heart and self belongs to another......I'm so sorry......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> That's OK, long as he ain't gone back home just yet!!!!
> YaraG. -----Hello!!!! I'm TNGIRL. Sometimes these fine fellers and LADIES allow me to come and play in their sandbox too!!!!!


Nope, don't think his schedule will allow it until FPG!! 



Jeff C. said:


> No Good Mornin' to me-----------> stompin' off like slip



 gawd, don't EVEN allow me the "save the best for last" 'for you're pulling a "slip"!!!  FINE then, I'll pull a Ga'Belle............... ~~hands on hips~~tapping foot~~waiting on you to get back in here~~~ 
oooopsss, bossman needs me, brb....................


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Who is Tony????
> I love Papa Nic......good company for sure!!!!



meant... TN. Back home I have a girlfriend name TonyGurl aka TN.  I haven't met Papa Nic yet ... tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> If ya keep eating it..... ya wont have any fir me.
> 
> Mornin ya'll.... who wants to come fishin!?!?! Clothing is optional.... woohooo!!



 Quit temptin' me 



TNGIRL said:


> That's OK, long as he ain't gone back home just yet!!!!
> YaraG. -----Hello!!!! I'm TNGIRL. Sometimes these fine fellers and LADIES allow me to come and play in their sandbox too!!!!!



You need to come play more often



SnowHunter said:


> Working would mean a paycheck...
> 
> Nope... long story... but kids with fam, me home with Na, so Im on his schedule
> 
> ...



Nite Snowy



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Idgits!







Keebs said:


> Nope, don't think his schedule will allow it until FPG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit temptin' me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Down boy!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> meant... TN. Back home I have a girlfriend name TonyGurl aka TN.  I haven't met Papa Nic yet ... tomorrow



No problem!!!!!! You'll enjoy the time with Nic, his lovely Redhead(Sheryl) and their great son Warren!!!!! Some of the finest people the Good Lord allowed on the earth without wings.
Jeff, I sure try to come play but am SO busy. Worse than a cat trying to cover something up!!!!! Seems I had more free time during the winter months than now.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> No problem!!!!!! You'll enjoy the time with Nic, his lovely Redhead(Sheryl) and their great son Warren!!!!! Some of the finest people the Good Lord allowed on the earth without wings.
> Jeff, I sure try to come play but am SO busy. Worse than a cat trying to cover something up!!!!! Seems I had more free time during the winter months than now.



Ty luv... hopefully I will meet his fam at the next meet.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG, just read your profile.....I was happy to read about you being a nursing student. I've been an RN for over 35 yrs. still work 12 hr nites a couple nites a week. you got a busy plate being a Mom an all....hang in there!!!!  OH Yeh....Welcome to Woody's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello Philip darling!!!!!!! how's my hubby today?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Down boy!!!



 There ya go again 



TNGIRL said:


> No problem!!!!!! You'll enjoy the time with Nic, his lovely Redhead(Sheryl) and their great son Warren!!!!! Some of the finest people the Good Lord allowed on the earth without wings.
> Jeff, I sure try to come play but am SO busy. Worse than a cat trying to cover something up!!!!! Seems I had more free time during the winter months than now.



Well... the way you breezed in here and woke this place up...I could tell you were SURELY missed


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Idgits!



Good morning Mr. Sullivan and how are you this fine Thursday morning?????


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> There ya go again
> 
> 
> 
> Well... the way you breezed in here and woke this place up...I could tell you were SURELY missed



 I missed ya'll too!!!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Hello Philip darling!!!!!!! how's my hubby today?????



Mornin' Yer Hawtness.  

After reading through this page, not so sure I am your hubby anymore the way you're flirting with these other fellers.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs, need an update on Mother???????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Idgits!


Mernin sulli!! 



Jeff C. said:


>



 

Yara, wake Troy up & tell him to chk his pm's!! 

MORNIN' Phillip!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Mornin' Yer Hawtness.
> 
> After reading through this page, not so sure I am your hubby anymore the way you're flirting with these other fellers.



Philip, you'll always be my hubby!!!!! You know, I haven't asked you exactly WHAT you've been doing since we've been in each others arms....have I??? So don't think you should be puffing up either????? You know I love you don't you?? Hummmmmm??? I'd have to to share you with all them other wives?????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> There ya go again
> 
> 
> 
> Well... the way you breezed in here and woke this place up...I could tell you were SURELY missed


Hafta keep ya in line!



TNGIRL said:


> YaraG, just read your profile.....I was happy to read about you being a nursing student. I've been an RN for over 35 yrs. still work 12 hr nites a couple nites a week. you got a busy plate being a Mom an all....hang in there!!!!  OH Yeh....Welcome to Woody's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am going for O.R.R.N because of an angel of a nurse. When everyone gave up she didn't and because of her I awoke from a coma. Ty for the sweet words hunny.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin sulli!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Troy says.... I'm busy but I will check soon Keebs.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Is this the 

Girls 
Rasslin'
In
The 
South thread?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is this the
> 
> Girls
> Rasslin'
> ...





Thats my quote


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hafta keep ya in line!
> 
> 
> I am going for O.R.R.N because of an angel of a nurse. When everyone gave up she didn't and because of her I awoke from a coma. Ty for the sweet words hunny.



Bless your heart.
I've been primarily Orthopedic nursing in a hospital(for the last 20 yrs) but it's actually totally Med-Surg. A little bit of eveything most times.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Keebs, need an update on Mother???????



I take her to see Wander's "other" doc this coming Monday for her back!   Couple weeks ago she had a "Cadillac" pacemaker put in, one with a defibrillator in it but they didn't get the 3rd lead in like the doc wanted so a trip to Shands in Gainesville FL is in order...............    Thanks for checking on her!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Morning Heather!!!!......Hey A.J.????????? Can't wait til the 3rd and play time at Jeff's!!!!!!! I'm missing me some Courtney!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I take her to see Wander's "other" doc this coming Monday for her back!   Couple weeks ago she had a "Cadillac" pacemaker put in, one with a defibrillator in it but they didn't get the 3rd lead in like the doc wanted so a trip to Shands in Gainesville FL is in order...............    Thanks for checking on her!



Give her a hug and sugar from me. One of these days!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is this the
> 
> Girls
> Rasslin'
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Morning Heather!!!!......Hey A.J.????????? Can't wait til the 3rd and play time at Jeff's!!!!!!! I'm missing me some Courtney!!!!!





I am excited!  Hot dogs and bows


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am excited!  Hot dogs and bows



Man what a combination to have pop in that head of yours!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Man what a combination to have pop in that head of yours!!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 24, 2010)

Coffee's drank and the cinnamon toast is gone....gotta get outside and weed my garden and do some housework before my 12hrs tonight!!!! Bye everybody....I've had fun!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Is this the
> 
> Girls
> Rasslin'
> ...



Could be...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Troy says.... I'm busy but I will check soon Keebs.


10-4



OutFishHim said:


> Is this the
> 
> Girls
> Rasslin'
> ...






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thats my quote


 and it was a good one.........



TNGIRL said:


> Give her a hug and sugar from me. One of these days!!!!!!


 will do!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thats my quote



Your point?





TNGIRL said:


> Morning Heather!!!!......Hey A.J.????????? Can't wait til the 3rd and play time at Jeff's!!!!!!! I'm missing me some Courtney!!!!!



Hey Tomi!  Long time!  How've you been hon?

I'm not 100% sure we're going to be able to make it.  We may be camping and also the MIL will be in tow.  She lives in upstate New York. I would love for her to meet all my friends.  We won't know until the end of next week.



Jeff C. said:


>



Hey Jeff!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am excited!  Hot dogs and bows



You give up the Capri suns yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

tngirl said:


> coffee's drank and the cinnamon toast is gone....gotta get outside and weed my garden and do some housework before my 12hrs tonight!!!! Bye everybody....i've had fun!!!!!



hb tngirl!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there Pool Girl.....when's da next Rasslin match....Imma Referree


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Coffee's drank and the cinnamon toast is gone....gotta get outside and weed my garden and do some housework before my 12hrs tonight!!!! Bye everybody....I've had fun!!!!!


We will see you soon!


Keebs said:


> 10-4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning Keebs

Thanks 



OutFishHim said:


> Your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhhhhhhhhhhh thief, I always have a private stash.,


Bonjour


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> hb tngirl!!!!



hb?  As in Holla Back?

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kgjkth6BRRY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kgjkth6BRRY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>



Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Pool Girl.....when's da next Rasslin match....Imma Referree



I'm getting ready to go rassle some more berry bushes.....


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhh thief, I always have a pirate stash.,
> 
> 
> Bonjour



Oh my!

Bonjour


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> hb?  As in Holla Back?
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kgjkth6BRRY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kgjkth6BRRY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>
> 
> ...




Don't be so impressed with his french. I can speak it as well.....

French Fries, French Toast, French roast, French Vanilla.

Anything ?????


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Why do _I_ always get stuck building the Lego men and creations?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't be so impressed with his french. I can speak it as well.....
> 
> French Fries, French Toast, French roast, French Vanilla.
> 
> Anything ?????



It was not the french that impressed her.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why do _I_ always get stuck building the Lego men and creations?



Skilz baby...ya got skilz


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Don't be so impressed with his french. I can speak it as well.....
> 
> French Fries, French Toast, French roast, French Vanilla.
> 
> Anything ?????



But can _you_ fix my heating element like he can?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It was not the french that impressed her.



O then...I got a stash too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> But can _you_ fix my heating element like he can?



Yes mam...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> hb?  As in Holla Back?
> 
> <object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kgjkth6BRRY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Kgjkth6BRRY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



That'll work!!!

Put some BUG spray on this TIME...you HEAR me!!!! _tryin to sound like Keebs_


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It was not the french that impressed her.







Sterlo58 said:


> Skilz baby...ya got skilz



You have no idea!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Who needs a whoopin in here?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That'll work!!!
> 
> Put some BUG spray on this TIME...you HEAR me!!!! _tryin to sound like Keebs_



Yes Sir!I'm wearing JEANS too!  Gawd, it's gonna be hot!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who needs a whoopin in here?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You have no idea!



Can ya shoot tequila the right way ?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Who needs a whoopin in here?



You do....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You do....



I'll take one to go


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That'll work!!!
> 
> Put some BUG spray on this TIME...you HEAR me!!!! _tryin to sound like Keebs_


gyah, do I _really_ sound like that?!?! 











BBQBOSS said:


> Who needs a whoopin in here?


Can I elect my co-worker?? please, please, please??? 



OutFishHim said:


> Yes Sir!I'm wearing JEANS too!  Gawd, it's gonna be hot!



Yeah, but you won't be all itchy this time!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> gyah, do I _really_ sound like that?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in person!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Seriously folks, someone come take my co-worker away...................... had an "incident" this morning, I swear if it weren't for carpooling, my butt would not still be here!!   I truly, truly, LOVE my job but the working conditions are deteriorating quickly and the big boss is out of town, but  he called and has been informed of the situation............ really, ya'll say a prayer for me, I don't want to go to jail for harming an older person much less jail time for killing................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yall have fun in here. I got to go make a livin for a while.
Later.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll take one to go



Not you! You have to come down and get it yourself!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not in person!!!



~whew~


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Seriously folks, someone come take my co-worker away...................... had an "incident" this morning, I swear if it weren't for carpooling, my butt would not still be here!!   I truly, truly, LOVE my job but the working conditions are deteriorating quickly and the big boss is out of town, but  he called and has been informed of the situation............ really, ya'll say a prayer for me, I don't want to go to jail for harming an older person much less jail time for killing................



Am I gunna see you on the news tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Am I gunna see you on the news tonight.



No, I've broke out my nerve pills, plus, evidently you haven't paid attention.......... I am NOT the violent type, I'm the wuss and wear my heart on my sleeve................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG, get this, office's side by side, time cards right between us in the outer office, she put checks in time cards slots EVEN MINE, would not even give me mine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not you! You have to come down and get it yourself!



You ain't been drivin on the Interstates lately have ya???

I don't want to get caught up in NO grid lock


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Can ya shoot tequila the right way ?



I'm really not sure which way is the right way anymore.....



Keebs said:


> gyah, do I _really_ sound like that?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time I think I got about 25 skeeter bites on my legs.



Keebs said:


> Seriously folks, someone come take my co-worker away...................... had an "incident" this morning, I swear if it weren't for carpooling, my butt would not still be here!!   I truly, truly, LOVE my job but the working conditions are deteriorating quickly and the big boss is out of town, but  he called and has been informed of the situation............ really, ya'll say a prayer for me, I don't want to go to jail for harming an older person much less jail time for killing................



Need help Sista?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You do....



MMMMMMM...... It hurt's so good!


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Seriously folks, someone come take my co-worker away...................... had an "incident" this morning, I swear if it weren't for carpooling, my butt would not still be here!!   I truly, truly, LOVE my job but the working conditions are deteriorating quickly and the big boss is out of town, but  he called and has been informed of the situation............ really, ya'll say a prayer for me, I don't want to go to jail for harming an older person much less jail time for killing................



ill help you hide the body.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Seriously folks, someone come take my co-worker away...................... had an "incident" this morning, I swear if it weren't for carpooling, my butt would not still be here!!   I truly, truly, LOVE my job but the working conditions are deteriorating quickly and the big boss is out of town, but  he called and has been informed of the situation............ really, ya'll say a prayer for me, I don't want to go to jail for harming an older person much less jail time for killing................



I'm thinking of a plan... 

I gotta go find a wheelchair. And rope, can't forget the rope. Or I can just go flatten her tires or something.

Seriously... You can pull through this. Not much longer now cause that lady is OLD!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Seriously folks, someone come take my co-worker away...................... had an "incident" this morning, I swear if it weren't for carpooling, my butt would not still be here!!   I truly, truly, LOVE my job but the working conditions are deteriorating quickly and the big boss is out of town, but  he called and has been informed of the situation............ really, ya'll say a prayer for me, I don't want to go to jail for harming an older person much less jail time for killing................





Keebs said:


> OMG, get this, office's side by side, time cards right between us in the outer office, she put checks in time cards slots EVEN MINE, would not even give me mine!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dangggg....that SUX Keebs.....I know the feeling!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why do _I_ always get stuck building the Lego men and creations?





OutFishHim said:


> But can _you_ fix my heating element like he can?





Jeff C. said:


> I'll take one to go







Sterlo58 said:


> Am I gunna see you on the news tonight.





OutFishHim said:


> I'm really not sure which way is the right way anymore.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BBQBOSS said:


> MMMMMMM...... It hurt's so good!





slip said:


> ill help you hide the body.



Dear god, when you at it all together......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't been drivin on the Interstates lately have ya???
> 
> I don't want to get caught up in NO grid lock





BBQBOSS said:


> MMMMMMM...... It hurt's so good!



It wasn't supposed to! I wanted ribs lastnight and YOU were no where to be found!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dear god, when you at it all together......



Don't leave yourself out of the party gurly


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Don't leave yourself out of the party gurly



 oh I am ALL in.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dear god, when you at it all together......



You still haven't answered my question.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You still haven't answered my question.



I always do.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It wasn't supposed to! I wanted ribs lastnight and YOU were no where to be found!!!



all the wimmens will tell ya that im a glutton for punishment.  

Next time i see ya i will give you a rib bone or two.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I always do.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Need help Sista?


come'on down!!



slip said:


> ill help you hide the body.


 I knew you'd help!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm thinking of a plan...
> 
> I gotta go find a wheelchair. And rope, can't forget the rope. Or I can just go flatten her tires or something.
> 
> Seriously... You can pull through this. Not much longer now cause that lady is OLD!!!


Karen, I swear, I'm 'bout at wits end this morning for REAL!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Dangggg....that SUX Keebs.....I know the feeling!!!



thanx Chief!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dear god, when you at it all together......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dear god, when you at it all together......





Tuffdawg said:


> oh I am ALL in.



'bout time you showed up, you know your *special* skillzzz is always needed!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you showed up, you know your *special* skillzzz is always needed!



 Iz not got special skills, They be *unique*


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Seriously folks, someone come take my co-worker away...................... had an "incident" this morning, I swear if it weren't for carpooling, my butt would not still be here!!   I truly, truly, LOVE my job but the working conditions are deteriorating quickly and the big boss is out of town, but  he called and has been informed of the situation............ really, ya'll say a prayer for me, I don't want to go to jail for harming an older person much less jail time for killing................




I am here for ya...Remember just to  at me when ya get this way....Now breathe in Breathe out....see don't ya feel better


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> come'on down!!
> 
> 
> I knew you'd help!!
> ...



Why don't you put some laxative in her food....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok who left the freagin slobber stains on the window.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ok who left the freagin slobber stains on the window.



Sorry


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> come'on down!!
> 
> 
> I knew you'd help!!
> ...



'Kill her with Kindness'....I'm jus sayin'


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Iz not got special skills, They be *unique*


That's right you're the one that "neeks up on'em" 



jmfauver said:


> I am here for ya...Remember just to  at me when ya get this way....Now breathe in Breathe out....see don't ya feel better


 thanks 



OutFishHim said:


> Why don't you put some laxative in her food....


 she'd throw it up 'for it worked on her probably! 



Tuffdawg said:


> Ok who left the freagin slobber stains on the window.


 You don't remember???????????


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sorry



 The sucker was only a reflection.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

you all dont wanna talk, fine.  I gotta go give an old woman a bath.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 'Kill her with Kindness'....I'm jus sayin'



done that before but it's done progressed past that this time!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

crisis averted the a/c is back up and runnin and I shore am proud


thought I mite have to sit in the beer cooler to drink this afternoon


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mornin everbody!

Just stickin my head in the door...can't stay and play.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

heres to chuck since he caint stay he best not leave thirsty


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> done that before but it's done progressed past that this time!



Desperate times call for desperate measures.....



Hankus said:


> crisis averted the a/c is back up and runnin and I shore am proud
> 
> 
> thought I mite have to sit in the beer cooler to drink this afternoon







chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin everbody!
> 
> Just stickin my head in the door...can't stay and play.



Hey Chucky-poo!




Alright, putting my jeans on and going to pick some berries....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bring me some!! 

Hey, the blueberries will be ready over at berry patch in about 10 days or so.  Gonna try to go get some before they're all gone.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 24, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Good morning Mr. Sullivan and how are you this fine Thursday morning?????



Doin' good. Trying to get thru the last full day of work for this week, and then I'm off to NC for a small mouth/musky fishing trip for 2 and a half days.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin everbody!
> 
> Just stickin my head in the door...can't stay and play.






OutFishHim said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Bring me some!!
> 
> Hey, the blueberries will be ready over at berry patch in about 10 days or so.  Gonna try to go get some before they're all gone.



What are they worth to you?  Some BBQ perhaps?

I need to check out their website.  Are their prices decent?



jsullivan03 said:


> Doin' good. Trying to get thru the last full day of work for this week, and then I'm off to NC for a small mouth/musky fishing trip for 2 and a half days.



Hey Jamie


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff your my new hero.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey peeps!! Driveby...... how y'all dooorin??


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey peeps!! Driveby...... how y'all dooorin??



 your fingers broke?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What are they worth to you?  Some BBQ perhaps?
> 
> I need to check out their website.  Are their prices decent?
> 
> ...



Did i mention that i want just the juice?  Yeah go ahead and squeeze and strain them for me. 

dont know about prices... never been before.


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> your fingers broke?


 


I got one for you.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Seriously folks, someone come take my co-worker away...................... had an "incident" this morning, I swear if it weren't for carpooling, my butt would not still be here!!   I truly, truly, LOVE my job but the working conditions are deteriorating quickly and the big boss is out of town, but  he called and has been informed of the situation............ really, ya'll say a prayer for me, I don't want to go to jail for harming an older person much less jail time for killing................



I've got one of them type folks that sits in the cube in front of me.  Loud mouth New Yorker type.  He talks just to hear himself speak.  It was all I could do yesterday not to throw the 40lb peice of solid metal that was on my desk over the cube wall hoping it would knock him out. 

He makes the work day here longer than it should be for all of us, but we just can't seem to find a way to get rid of him.  I have never met a person in my life that is so inconsiderate and rude. 



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Jamie


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> I got one for you.



 pretty sure I own the patent on that one.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> I got one for you.



At wat got pappi


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

off to school so don't let Tuff  me til I'm back and can enjoy it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

three


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

3peat I'll drink to that


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> off to school so don't let Tuff  me til I'm back and can enjoy it



 I will try and restrain myself.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

four gone conclusion


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> At wat got pappi


 

Word around the barber shop is pap should be back sometime today. I do have pictures of him banging his head on a laptop and crying for the right price.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> pretty sure I own the patent on that one.



stawk


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

hey all im sleepy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey all im sleepy



go back to the basement and go to sleep...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I've got one of them type folks that sits in the cube in front of me.  Loud mouth New Yorker type.  He talks just to hear himself speak.  It was all I could do yesterday not to throw the 40lb peice of solid metal that was on my desk over the cube wall hoping it would knock him out.
> He makes the work day here longer than it should be for all of us, but we just can't seem to find a way to get rid of him.  I have never met a person in my life that is so inconsiderate and rude.


Yep, rudeness being the key here........... this one is loooong past retirement too, but you can't "force'em" out, but dangit,  I'll hush! 



Otis said:


> Word around the barber shop is pap should be back sometime today. I do have pictures of him banging his head on a laptop and crying for the right price.



Renewed Coffee Services cover the cost???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> go back to the basement and go to sleep...



i went bowling and played lasertag till 10 30 last night im kno longer in the base ment quack had to make room for yarag


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, rudeness being the key here........... this one is loooong past retirement too, but you can't "force'em" out, but dangit,  I'll hush!
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed Coffee Services cover the cost???



sup keebs


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, rudeness being the key here........... this one is loooong past retirement too, but you can't "force'em" out, but dangit,  I'll hush!
> 
> 
> 
> Renewed Coffee Services cover the cost???



Renewed Coffee Services didn't even come close on this one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Jeff your my new hero.



What'd I do this time


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i went bowling and played lasertag till 10 30 last night im kno longer in the base ment quack had to make room for yarag



Ok, I will give ya that one!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I do this time



hmmmmm let me think what u havent done


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sup keebs


 the sun here 



boneboy96 said:


> Renewed Coffee Services didn't even come close on this one!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

sup luch time loosers,while ya'll hard at work i'm gettin my 40 fo free. well not exactly free i earned.anyhoot how ya'll doing.ya'll best not leave me hanging


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2010)

pasfim- aj juj aud87e ??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pasfim- aj juj aud87e ??



let yara go


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

It's gonna be another HOT one!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's gonna be another HOT one!



yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> let yara go




NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!  


I thought you wanted some company in the basement??





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's gonna be another HOT one!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's gonna be another HOT one!





Sunny
96° F
Feels Like: 100° F

Already is


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> sup luch time loosers,while ya'll hard at work i'm gettin my 40 fo free. well not exactly free i earned.anyhoot how ya'll doing.ya'll best not leave me hanging



 I'm gonna be on one of mine next week!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

WHo turn is it to watch Jeff C.  He done chewed threw his leash and got out of the driviler thread.  I think, we have him corralled in the around the campfire area.  Hopefully, he can not cause anymore damage!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> 
> I thought you wanted some company in the basement??


let us both go


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> 
> I thought you wanted some company in the basement??



Hed go blind!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yep



You doing the hot dance with me? 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



What you grinnin at? 



jmfauver said:


> Sunny
> 96° F
> Feels Like: 100° F
> 
> Already is



Other words... it's HOT!!!!!!! I'm ready for winter.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> WHo turn is it to watch Jeff C.  He done chewed threw his leash and got out of the driviler thread.  I think, we have him corralled in the around the campfire area.  Hopefully, he can not cause anymore damage!



We need a tazer for that rascal!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna be on one of mine next week!!



good for you keebs,any big plans.......hope you enjoy every minute.....i know i have


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2010)

I fall down


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> I fall down



idjit...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You doing the hot dance with me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> I fall down



well stop leavin yer toys in the floor an u wouldent trip over um


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> WHo turn is it to watch Jeff C.  He done chewed threw his leash and got out of the driviler thread.  I think, we have him corralled in the around the campfire area.  Hopefully, he can not cause anymore damage!



_hiding_.... wait .... _hiding_


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _hiding_



not anymore


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> I fall down





Didja go boom??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

hooked on quack said:


> didja go boom??



alahlalalalalalalaboom!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> good for you keebs,any big plans.......hope you enjoy every minute.....i know i have



Nope, just to not be at work..........


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

........I'm running away...............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ........I'm running away...............


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ........I'm running away...............



from what?   to what?  what fer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Can i come out know????


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Do you daywalkers ever get any work done?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can i come out know????



no keep hiding


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



What up douge?....gettin real close to my bed time

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548915


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



quack kidnapped yara


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What up douge?....gettin real close to my bed time
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548915



Thats a good lookin pup. Wait till SGG gets back on here.

Have a good one dude, but I dought I'll still be here by the time you get back.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> quack kidnapped yara



nahh,she likes nekid twister too much and just won't leave


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> quack kidnapped yara



Doesn't surprise me none.I had to watch him like a hawk around SGG the other week.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Doesn't surprise me none.I had to watch him like a hawk around SGG the other week.



 got the house rigged up with poppers  

cant wait for dad to get home.





you people are a horrible influence


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> got the house rigged up with poppers
> 
> cant wait for dad to get home.
> 
> ...




Tell him SGG told you to do it.


Break time is over


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> got the house rigged up with poppers
> 
> cant wait for dad to get home.
> 
> ...



hmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> got the house rigged up with poppers
> 
> cant wait for dad to get home.
> 
> ...



Now all you need is video surveillance!


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now all you need is video surveillance!


 


speaking of, did you know your socks don't match today?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> speaking of, did you know your socks don't match today?


 
Mine don't either


funny...

I got another pair just like 'em 




!! afternoon folks


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> speaking of, did you know your socks don't match today?


Hhhmmm, wonder who you're really seeing, I don't have socks on today! 



StriperAddict said:


> Mine don't either
> 
> 
> funny...
> ...



  
afternoon!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well ... I had grits and they are too slimy for me. The okra was yummy but was still too slimy. I have this thing with slime and my food....  When I order eggs, I askem..."No runny white snots please."



grits, slimy.  What?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hed go blind!



Or need glasses really quick


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey all im sleepy



At 10:30


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, rudeness being the key here........... this one is loooong past retirement too, but you can't "force'em" out, but dangit,  I'll hush!



Can't retire, but promice to stay humble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Mine don't either
> 
> 
> funny...
> ...



Afternoon!!

All I wear is crocs this time of year....now I got polka-dotted feet


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so DUMB... was at Murphy's getting gas a little while ago... in pulls this HUGE jacked up Chevy (y'all know how I love me some jacked up trucks). Biggest one I've ever seen on the road. I didn't even ask to get a pic of it AND I even had my camera with me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am so DUMB... was at Murphy's getting gas a little while ago... in pulls this HUGE jacked up Chevy (y'all know how I love me some jacked up trucks). Biggest one I've ever seen on the road. I didn't even ask to get a pic of it AND I even had my camera with me.



Yeah but....we lub us some dumbsaltlickertickchecker round here


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am so DUMB... was at Murphy's getting gas a little while ago... in pulls this HUGE jacked up Chevy (y'all know how I love me some jacked up trucks). Biggest one I've ever seen on the road. I didn't even ask to get a pic of it AND I even had my camera with me.



So did you get his number?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> grits, slimy.  What?



Remember now, shes a yank.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah but....we lub us some dumbsaltlickertickchecker round here



 Atleast someone lubs me!!!



BBQBOSS said:


> So did you get his number?



He was just a little feller! But do you think I should've? Think it would've gotten me a ride in his truck?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> grits, slimy.  What?


Didn't have the right cook, eh, 'bamer? 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Or need glasses really quick


HEY, WHERE are YOU???????????? 



OlAlabama said:


> Can't retire, but promice to stay humble.


Darlin', the one in question here........... doesn't have a humble bone in her body! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am so DUMB... was at Murphy's getting gas a little while ago... in pulls this HUGE jacked up Chevy (y'all know how I love me some jacked up trucks). Biggest one I've ever seen on the road. I didn't even ask to get a pic of it AND I even had my camera with me.



I wonder is it's the same one I saw at Burger King the other day, the BOTTOM of it's doors were even to the top of a reg. truck, no lie!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Atleast someone lubs me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He was just a little feller! But do you think I should've? Think it would've gotten me a ride in his truck?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Atleast someone lubs me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He was just a little feller! But do you think I should've? Think it would've gotten me a ride in his truck?



Well, you know why little men drive big trucks and sports cars....



Alright, off to cut the grass....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wonder is it's the same one I saw at Burger King the other day, the BOTTOM of it's doors were even to the top of a reg. truck, no lie!!



This one is black with Silverado across the front windshield. I prolly could've drove my Mariner underneath it.  I've still got chill bumps from it.



Seth carter said:


>



What are you dancin around about?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This one is black with Silverado across the front windshield. I prolly could've drove my Mariner underneath it.  I've still got chill bumps from it.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you dancin around about?



idk im bord wanna dance wid me


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well, you know why little men drive big trucks and sports cars....
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, off to cut the grass....



I've heard that too.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This one is black with Silverado across the front windshield. I prolly could've drove my Mariner underneath it.  I've still got chill bumps from it.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you dancin around about?



I got chill bumps, from you getting chill bumps just from seeing a big pick'em up truck.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> idk im bord wanna dance wid me



Alright... but don't step on my toes.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright... but don't step on my toes.



ok


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

keebs i c u lurkin wanna dance


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## turtlebug (Jun 24, 2010)

Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side. 

I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital. 

He's never been a days nice to either of the babies. It's pretty sad for him. The kids are more excited about going to Gander Mountain and eating at Hops while we're down there. I guess you really do reap what you sow. 

I wanna run away.  Wonder if Bubbette and Wobbert-Woo  have any space on the floor in their hotel room?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> This one is black with Silverado across the front windshield. I prolly could've drove my Mariner underneath it.  I've still got chill bumps from it.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you dancin around about?



I don't remember seeing Silverado, I just remember gasping at the big tires and wondering how the heck they got IN the dern thing!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side.
> 
> I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital.
> 
> ...



u can come to my house


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I got chill bumps, from you getting chill bumps just from seeing a big pick'em up truck.



Sorry bout that!

I will own a big truck one day and then I will be unstoppable.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sorry bout that!
> 
> I will own a big truck one day and then I will be unstoppable.



il get me a tank


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side.
> 
> I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear it Tbug....My dad was the same way after he and my mom split....


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmm, wonder who you're really seeing, I don't have socks on today!


woohoo nekkid feets
socks and shoes is for whimps.


OlAlabama said:


> grits, slimy.  What?


wonder if she had them at the awful waffle...


OutFishHim said:


> Alright, off to cut the grass....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I got chill bumps, from you getting chill bumps just from seeing a big pick'em up truck.



Wait a minute... Why you got chill bumps? You like big trucks too??? 



turtlebug said:


> Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side.
> 
> I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry to hear this TBug! My prayers and love go out to you! 



Keebs said:


> I don't remember seeing Silverado, I just remember gasping at the big tires and wondering how the heck they got IN the dern thing!!



The guy said he was fixing to get side steps put on it. So for now he was having to do a grab and jump thing. 



Seth carter said:


> il get me a tank



With big tires?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Wait a minute... Why you got chill bumps? You like big trucks too???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  nevermind!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side.
> 
> I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that T-Bug


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> u can come to my house



Okay Seth, while I appreciate the sentiment, that was kind of creepy. 

Don't you ever watch America's Most Wanted?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side.
> 
> I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital.
> 
> ...









 What goes around comes around, Bugsy, you're doing the right thing!   (Don't mean you have to LIKE doing the right thing...........) 



slip said:


> woohoo nekkid feets
> socks and shoes is for whimps.



I'm BAD about taking my shoes off & walking around the office barefooted!   'cause at home, I'm barefooted too!   gotta love the "laid back" atmosphere here!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> nevermind!



Did I ruin your moment?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side.
> 
> I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital.
> 
> ...



Hey Lea 
Sorry to hear about Fishbaits dad and I hate what you are going thru with the ex. Hope for the kids sake he is OK. Maybe a wake up call for him. 
Hang in there steamroller.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks yall. 

I'm more worried about my father-in-law.  My babies totally love him. He's one of them grouchy old men you can't help but love. 

As far as the ex.... I'm sad for him. Sad that he's treated his own children so poorly that they're not much concerned with his well-being. They're not heartless towards him, they're just not in any big hurry to go down there and be in the middle of what assuredly will be a pit of drama and mayhem.  

Oh well, like I said, unless we hear that he's worse, we'll go down there Saturday and let the kids visit for a while and then go back to Ocala for some camo shopping and a steak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side.
> 
> I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear that TBug Hopefully it'll turn out ok....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Man, another day of putting in bids for jobs that probly are not gunna happen. The housing market just came out with more bad news today.  

Dang, If I tighten my belt anymore I will have to quit breathin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that TBug Hopefully it'll turn out ok....



Hey tell Jman I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey tell Jman I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!



I showed it to him and told him.....he was grinning from ear-to-ear, and said to tell you he REALLY preciates it.....


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey tell Jman I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!



same from here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> same from here




slip, He said to tell you Thank You!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey tell Jman I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Jeff..... Tell him Happy birthday for me also.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

achew!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2010)

HOT afternoon folks...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Do you daywalkers ever get any work done?



nope



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I will own a big truck one day and then I will be unstoppable.



You'll have to do the grab and jump



Seth carter said:


> achew!!



BEER


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff..... Tell him Happy birthday for me also.



 He said he didn't know you, but wished he did. Then he chuckled and said that was nice..... he just asked me if you have any Grandkids


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You'll have to do the grab and jump



I'll either have to do the run and jump or just carry a ladder everywhere I go.



Jeff C. said:


> He said he didn't know you, but wished he did. Then he chuckled and said that was nice..... he just asked me if you have any Grandkids



Tell him that I can't wait to meet him. No Grandkids for another 20 years or so.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 24, 2010)

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

naw


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll either have to do the run and jump or just carry a ladder everywhere I go.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him that I can't wait to meet him. No Grandkids for another 20 years or so.



I sure will....same here!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Is it time to go home yet?




That avatar makes me wanna


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

It is however time for another


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I showed it to him and told him.....he was grinning from ear-to-ear, and said to tell you he REALLY preciates it.....






Seth carter said:


> achew!!


BLESS YOU!! now get a Kleenex!! 



Jeff C. said:


> He said he didn't know you, but wished he did. Then he chuckled and said that was nice..... he just asked me if you have any Grandkids














jsullivan03 said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


ONE MORE HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well... Father of Fishbait in the hospital with phlebitis and the ex-husband (biological father of my two kids) just fell over at work with a heart-attack.  He's 6'7" and packed on about 100 pounds since remarrying. A seriously turbulent marriage and a high stress job, the cards aren't on his side.
> 
> I guess we'll be at the hospital here in Valdosta this afternoon and then take the kids to central Florida this weekend to that hospital.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that Lea.  I'll keep everyone in my prayers.  Safe travels Sista!



slip said:


>



what?  I always cut the grass..



Hankus said:


> BEER


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> i feel pretty o so pretty


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

4...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Gotta go start a fire to cook some poke chops.....whewwww....gonna be hot out there


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That avatar makes me wanna



To a point me too, but it made me chuckle also.  I figured if anything to do with the mess we have down there gave me half a smirk, it was worth hanging onto for a minute.  I hate what is happening down there with a passion.  I had all the plans of moving to Pensacola this year but that just got shot all to heck.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Is it time to go home yet?


It is for me!!.........Catch ya'll later!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



son ya got this beer goggles thing all backwards


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is for me!!.........Catch ya'll later!!



Drive by if I've ever seen one


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Drive by if I've ever seen one



one of them professional driveler moves


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok, taking my beer and going to the pool!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is for me!!.........Catch ya'll later!!


HHEEYYYYYYyyyyyyy oh Snap, I missed him!! 



bigox911 said:


> Drive by if I've ever seen one



He's gotten VERY good at it lately too!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Remember now, shes a yank.



thru n thru


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, taking my beer and going to the pool!



Take your phone.................... I'll have something to send you later!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Take your phone.................... I'll have something to send you later!!!!!!!!!!



Uh-oh...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeup...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, taking my beer and going to the pool!



i wanna go i wanna go


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Uh-oh...



 I'll send to both of ya'll!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll send to both of ya'll!!



send it to me


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeup...



See if BigOx saves me a seat tonight at supper,  K? Thanx!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Well, you know why little men drive big trucks and sports cars....
> 
> Alright, off to cut the grass....





Another view...  think about a 400 lb man in a teeny tiny sports car.  At least when the little guy's in the truck... all looks fine!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll send to both of ya'll!!







OlAlabama said:


> Another view...  think about a 400 lb man in a teeny tiny sports car.  At least when the little guy's in the truck... all looks fine!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> send it to me



Uuhhh, hhhmmmm, we'll see................


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuhhh, hhhmmmm, we'll see................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> achew!!



I hope you remembered to take your mouthpiece out before hand..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I hope you remembered to take your mouthpiece out before hand..



~~hands on hips~~tapping my foot~~WAITING~~for you to answer my question I asked you 2 hours ago!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am so sorry to hear this TBug! My prayers and love go out to you!



mine too


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 24, 2010)

Otay...who be on the playground this afternoon?

Hi ya'll!

Oh yeah...2!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Otay...who be on the playground this afternoon?
> 
> Hi ya'll!
> 
> Oh yeah...2!!



Hello Hello!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Otay...who be on the playground this afternoon?
> 
> Hi ya'll!
> 
> Oh yeah...2!!



Hey chuckiepoo!!! I'm here, wait, no I'm not, yes I am, no I'm not............ dang revolving doors!! HI!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ooooooooo......ladies!

Hey you 2!!! How ya'll been?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Man, another day of putting in bids for jobs that probly are not gunna happen. The housing market just came out with more bad news today.
> 
> Dang, If I tighten my belt anymore I will have to quit breathin.



Hang in buddy.  Lost my great job bout 4 yrs now.  Grabbed a mower and though I'd make a few, cuttin grass.  Well, still doin it today.  It's hot, I'm old, but reality is happier than ever.  Just keep hangin, and improvise.  Good luck.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

I think i may dip into a big ol fish bowl top shelf texas style margarita tonight for a little change of pace at Los Reyes!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ooooooooo......ladies!
> 
> Hey you 2!!! How ya'll been?



Better now that you're here!   Clock watching now though and it ain't movin at alll!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think i may dip into a big ol fish bowl top shelf texas style margarita tonight for a little change of pace at Los Reyes!



You *think* you will??? just THINK??? yeah, right!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You *think* you will??? just THINK??? yeah, right!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, taking my beer and going to the pool!



Sure ya are. Just rub it in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> To a point me too, but it made me chuckle also.  I figured if anything to do with the mess we have down there gave me half a smirk, it was worth hanging onto for a minute.  I hate what is happening down there with a passion.  I had all the plans of moving to Pensacola this year but that just got shot all to heck.



I hear ya...I have to admit, I did chuckle a wee bit



bigox911 said:


> Drive by if I've ever seen one



Tell me about it....he's actin' like them armydillas in his yard



OutFishHim said:


> Ok, taking my beer and going to the pool!



you SUCK!!!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Otay...who be on the playground this afternoon?
> 
> Hi ya'll!
> 
> Oh yeah...2!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think i may dip into a big ol fish bowl top shelf texas style margarita tonight for a little change of pace at Los Reyes!




Mexican????

And we're having leftovers!!!



Keebs said:


> Better now that you're here!   Clock watching now though and it ain't movin at alll!!



It'll be over for you know it and then it'll be time for a brewski!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ooooooooo......ladies!
> 
> Hey you 2!!! How ya'll been?



Hey Chuck! I'm doing good. How bout you?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yo Jeff.....Who's behind that tree?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yo Jeff.....Who's behind that tree?



Prolly Quack!!.....Or......A MOD


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Chuck! I'm doing good. How bout you?



Glad to hear it! And the rest of the clan?

I'm fine and for the last hour and a half, I've been _real_ good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Better now that you're here!   Clock watching now though and it ain't movin at alll!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly Quack!!.....Or......A MOD



It ain't Quackers or you'd have wrapped that swing around that limb by now!

Prolly Pbradley back there. I hear he's got a gentle side!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Weren`t me. I stay hid most of the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Well don`t everbody go runnin` off. I`m in a purty good mood.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

I love my job


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. I stay hid most of the time.



That's what worries me....with all them sharp blades you sport


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Prolly Quack!!.....Or......A MOD


You will reconize quack, he has a chicken mask.


Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me. I stay hid most of the time.


Camoflauged, waiting for the death strike.  ( meaner than a cottonmouth I tell ya.)


Jeff C. said:


> That's what worries me....with all them sharp blades you sport



I see you made it back to your fence yard before the pound caught up with you..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> grits, slimy.  What?


Wheatena isn't as slimy and that's what i'm used to.


BBQBOSS said:


> Remember now, shes a yank.



Are ya starting already????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Beware da chicken.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GHXXZwfGrP4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GHXXZwfGrP4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You will reconize quack, he has a chicken mask.
> 
> Camoflauged, waiting for the death strike.  ( meaner than a cottonmouth I tell ya.)
> 
> ...



Tripod, I cant find a 20 on your request. Sorry man!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Glad to hear it! And the rest of the clan?
> 
> I'm fine and for the last hour and a half, I've been _real_ good!



They're all doing good.

That's great!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You will reconize quack, he has a chicken mask.
> 
> Camoflauged, waiting for the death strike.  ( meaner than a cottonmouth I tell ya.)
> 
> ...




Yeah...I started feelin' like one them Crows that messed around with them Eagles


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Camoflauged, waiting for the death strike.  ( meaner than a cottonmouth I tell ya.)




1/4 rattlesnake, 1/4 gator, and 1/2 panther.  



YaraG. said:


> Are ya starting already????



I`m gonna be nice. I will not call you those names, while you are here.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Nicodemus!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Nicodemus!!!





Howdy Miss Karen!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 1/4 rattlesnake, 1/4 gator, and 1/2 panther.



So your a Rattorpan.. Is that anything like PeterPan?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wheatena isn't as slimy and that's what i'm used to.


 
Wheatena??? You weren't in Atlanta more than an hour and you got to meet her???

Oh, and awesome avatar you have there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wheatena isn't as slimy and that's what i'm used to.
> 
> 
> Are ya starting already????


I didn't know she was a Yankee


BBQBOSS said:


> Tripod, I cant find a 20 on your request. Sorry man!


We only need 20 ones.


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I started feelin' like one them Crows that messed around with them Eagles


Try squirrel 


Nicodemus said:


> 1/4 rattlesnake, 1/4 gator, and 1/2 panther.
> 
> 
> 
> I`m gonna be nice. I will not call you those names, while you are here.



I told he was mean.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> So your a Rattorpan.. Is that anything like PeterPan?





Not hardly!  

Where`s that red button...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2010)

Got my truck back, new set of A/T TOYO tires, new brakes, new shocks, front end alignment and a oil change for a little over $1300,  I don't think that was too bad???

First time in over 20 yrs I didn't go back with the BFG A/T's, but they would of cost $1100 by themselves!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got my truck back, new set of A/T TOYO tires, new brakes, new shocks, front end alignment and a oil change for a little over $1300, I don't think that was too bad???
> 
> First time in over 20 yrs I didn't go back with the BFG A/T's, but they would of cost $1100 by themselves!!


 

Your point??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got my truck back, new set of A/T TOYO tires, new brakes, new shocks, front end alignment and a oil change for a little over $1300,  I don't think that was too bad???
> 
> First time in over 20 yrs I didn't go back with the BFG A/T's, but they would of cost $1100 by themselves!!



cant hide money...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not hardly!
> 
> Where`s that red button...




I think SGG just hacked into my account.Don't ban her Nickplease do


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I think SGG just hacked into my account.Don't ban her Nickplease do






I`ll have a serious talk with her...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not hardly!
> 
> Where`s that red button...



I been tryin to tell ya


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I think SGG just hacked into my account.Don't ban her Nickplease do



  



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll have a serious talk with her...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I been tryin to tell ya





I got to run into town for something. Tonight, on here, we`re gonna have atalk, you and me, about hackin` into Douges acount!!!   

So, don`t you be runnin` off!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well don`t everbody go runnin` off. I`m in a purty good mood.



sure ya are



dougefresh said:


> I love my job



sure ya do



Nicodemus said:


> 1/4 rattlesnake, 1/4 gator, and 1/2 panther



sure ya are



BBQBOSS said:


> cant hide money...



got that rite


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I got to run into town for something. Tonight, on here, we`re gonna have atalk, you and me, about hackin` into Douges acount!!!
> 
> So, don`t you be runnin` off!



Easy on her Nic,   Doug password is 123456

Can't hide silly.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't want to go back!!!!!!! Someone hold me hostage.... so that on Sunday I don't have to get on that plane!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I didn't know she was a Yankee
> 
> We only need 20 ones.
> 
> ...



Well...if nothin else I figgered one thing out....I always thought y'all came from the bottom-up, but now I know it's from above-down...like DIVE BOMBERS


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I got to run into town for something. Tonight, on here, we`re gonna have atalk, you and me, about hackin` into Douges acount!!!
> 
> So, don`t you be runnin` off!



Okay! But don't be mean


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

yall


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2010)

Time to go eat.  be good Drivelers.

Jeff C, Lay low for a while.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> cant hide money...



No kiddin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time to go eat.  be good Drivelers.
> 
> Jeff C, Lay low for a while.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> 1/4 rattlesnake, 1/4 gator, and 1/2 panther.
> 
> 
> 
> I`m gonna be nice. I will not call you those names, while you are here.


Geeee thanks papa!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wheatena??? You weren't in Atlanta more than an hour and you got to meet her???
> 
> Oh, and awesome avatar you have there.


That's me and some random white guy I met in Marrietta... but I thought he was soooo adorable, that I HAD to get a pic with him.


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I didn't know she was a Yankee
> 
> We only need 20 ones.
> 
> ...


I am a Rican.... NOT a yankee AJ.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time to go eat.  be good Drivelers.
> 
> Jeff C, Lay low for a while.



Yeah it is..  Need to get geared up for a ride


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Geeee thanks papa!
> 
> That's me and some random white guy I met in Marrietta... but I thought he was soooo adorable, that I HAD to get a pic with him.
> 
> I am a Rican.... NOT a yankee AJ.



What's the difference


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got my truck back, new set of A/T TOYO tires, new brakes, new shocks, front end alignment and a oil change for a little over $1300,  I don't think that was too bad???
> 
> First time in over 20 yrs I didn't go back with the BFG A/T's, but they would of cost $1100 by themselves!!



kin i has a dolla mister?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's the difference



how they talk


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> kin i has a dolla mister?



I hear it pends on if ya wanna live in the basement with seth


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey tell Jman I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!



X2   Happy B'Day Jared!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

wheres Tuff I ready for my


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I hear it pends on if ya wanna live in the basement with seth



neva minds


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> neva minds



only heresay probly aint nuthin to it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> X2   Happy B'Day Jared!




Message Delivered.....Bob, he said to tell you Thank You...AND.....that you are Funny!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

say what


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's the difference





Hankus said:


> how they talk



Try this one on.... we cook, dance, love, fight, argue, and win with passion.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Try this one on.... we cook, dance, love, fight, argue, and win with passion.



sure ya do


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Try this one on.... we cook, dance, love, fight, argue, and win with passion.



on second thought I think ya jus wanted  me Jurzie


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

3peat I'll  to that


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

somebody  me I'mon a roll


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

hey nick gess what i saw today


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sure ya do









 shut up and pillow fight with me.... dorkus!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey nick gess what i saw today



your reflection


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> shut up and pillow fight with me.... dorkus!



I'm Beerkus and I only piller fight NEKKID


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

sef is it really you??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> your reflection



a guinea


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> on second thought I think ya jus wanted  me Jurzie



Sorry big head.... I have all of the southern gentlemen I need.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

3peat now I gotta do a penalty shot


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sef is it really you??



yea


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sorry big head.... I have all of the southern gentlemen I need.



Big head












Have ya seen my hat? How would ya know


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm Beerkus and I only piller fight NEKKID



Ask Daddy what is it that I do in my nekkidness....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yea



jus checkin I'm bout talkin to myself here


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> shut up and pillow fight with me.... dorkus!



brinng it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ask Daddy what is it that I do in my nekkidness....



I would but evertime I try he jus smiles like an idgit


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus checkin I'm bout talkin to myself here



just dont answer yerself


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> brinng it



good so you're dorkus I thougt she was pikin at me


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> just dont answer yerself



only if I know the answer


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> good so you're dorkus I thougt she was pikin at me



no im twelvin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no im twelvin



then why ya answer to the wrong name





Idgit


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

think I killed the thread


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> then why ya answer to the wrong name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 little dittle birds sitting on yer head one  named charlie and one named fred


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

yep I got it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

no I didnt


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Message Delivered.....Bob, he said to tell you Thank You...AND.....that you are Funny!!!



Funny as in     or funny as in


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 2 little dittle birds sitting on yer head one  named charlie and one named fred



birdie birde in the sky
why'd ya do that in sefs eye
it mighta hurt but I wont cry
birdie birdie in the sky


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Funny as in     or funny as in



exelent question sir


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

bleve jurzie gived up on me


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

3peat time fer a celebratory


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> birdie birde in the sky
> why'd ya do that in sefs eye
> it mighta hurt but I wont cry
> birdie birdie in the sky



im hungry


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

I better slow up or I mite get thunk


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

seth carter said:


> im hungry



dont eat that


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

I think all this readin is gettin to me


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I would but evertime I try he jus smiles like an idgit



I do????


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

by yall


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> brinng it


I came from behind and wacked ya real good with my 2ton pillow..... ouch... gonna sting in the mornin.


Hankus said:


> Big head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many have ya had already.



Hankus said:


> good so you're dorkus I thougt she was pikin at me


No... you're dorkus!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Doh


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Otay...who be on the playground this afternoon?
> 
> Hi ya'll!
> 
> Oh yeah...2!!



I hair. Hey


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I do????



I dunno  but I try to never let the truth clutter up a good round of banter


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How many have ya had already.
> 
> 
> No... you're Beerkus!



all of em and I'm glad you agree


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 24, 2010)

I need a head count for the Blackbeards Rendezvous on Friday evening.....I have been warned to get there early, since I'm driving from 4 hours away I have the luxury of arriving early and holding an area for us....If you are posiitive you are gonna be there PM me and let me know how many will be in your group....otherwise it's gonna be fend for yourself...

Time for dinner 6:30 or 7 pm ????? or later if need be so more can attend.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno  but I try to never let the truth clutter up a good round of banter



I try not to let beer cloud my judgement...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I try not to let beer cloud my judgement...



it didnt cloud it but it did fuzz it a lil bit next time I'll jus let it be


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I try not to let beer cloud my judgement...



 a sober mind clouds your judgment.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wheatena isn't as slimy and that's what i'm used to./QUOTE]
> 
> figures


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> a sober mind clouds your judgment.



Howdy Tuff TGatt and Jurzie is both  me so ya mite wanna look out i think they mite be out fer blood


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Tuff TGatt and Jurzie is both  me so ya mite wanna look out i think they mite be out fer blood



 I got  yer back.  and if bobby gets on, I would watch yer back.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

So I'm sitting atthe bar at Los Reyes listening to Mexican rap music... Good thin I like beer and the bar tender is hot....


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> a sober mind clouds your judgment.



Mine get a little smoked up once in a great while....drunk mans words are a sober mans thoughts.....

I try and not out smart my common sense....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So I'm sitting atthe bar at Los Reyes listening to Mexican rap music... Good thin I like beer and the bar tender is hot....



so ya got that goin fer ya


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

hey Tuff wheres my


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Try this one on.... we cook, dance, love, fight, argue, and win with passion.



Yankee talk for in my dreams


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Easy on her Nic,   Doug password is 1234567
> 
> Can't hide silly and you can't fix stupid


fixed for ya.




Hankus said:


> somebody  me I'mon a roll


Slow down Beerkus you have all night.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> all of em and I'm glad you agree


Greedy....


YaraG. said:


> Wheatena isn't as slimy and that's what i'm used to./QUOTE]
> 
> figures


It's goooood stuff!



OlAlabama said:


> Yankee talk for in my dreams


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth/Pappi??? that you?? I knew they wouldn't find all of your accounts...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Greedy....
> It's goooood stuff!



Booooy did I mess that one all up!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

anybody else notice that it's a tad warm out today?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> anybody else notice that it's a tad warm out today?



that ougta to obliterated in a few weeks


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Slow down Beerkus you have all night.



actually no I have til I'm out


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> anybody else notice that it's a tad warm out today?


 
Work boots, long pants and a hard hat being mandatory on a commercial job site; yeah, you might say I've noticed it every day this week, and I'm gettin real tired of it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> anybody else notice that it's a tad warm out today?



I had to go home and take a cold shower in the middle of the afternoon.... yeah it was a scorcher today.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Work boots, long pants and a hard hat being mandatory on a commercial job site; yeah, you might say I've noticed it every day this week, and I'm gettin real tired of it.



amen

This is why I don't complain bout the cold


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> amen
> 
> This is why I don't complain bout the cold


 
You can always put more on to stay warm, but there is a limit to how much you can take off, and still be hot...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> anybody else notice that it's a tad warm out today?



bad thing is its not even July yet. Sure am glad my boss picked this time of the year to move me back to days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Yara!!!!! You didn't get to experience the pleasant aroma of the papermill on your way into Savannah did you?? And you haven't stepped on anything that crunched like lettuce at night time have you??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Work boots, long pants and a hard hat being mandatory on a commercial job site; yeah, you might say I've noticed it every day this week, and I'm gettin real tired of it.



Don`t forget a fire retardant shirt. In the good ol` days I worked and climbed without a shirt, when we weren`t workin` in town. That`ll get you run off nowadays.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can always put more on to stay warm, but there is a limit to how much you can take off, and still be hot...



yep and I caint convince people of that
blasted desk jockeys


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Drivelers


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t forget a fire retardant shirt. In the good ol` days I worked and climbed without a shirt, when we weren`t workin` in town. That`ll get you run off nowadays.



I can't wait till they make us start dressing out to work on stuff hot. As of now I can play with any kind of voltage we have, but its not gona last. Dang OSHA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t forget a fire retardant shirt. In the good ol` days I worked and climbed without a shirt, when we weren`t workin` in town. That`ll get you run off nowadays.


 
They haven't hit us with that one yet, in fact they even let us go without the safety vests. Dang things are like wearing a sweat suit, and heat induced injury has taken priority over other risks at this point.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Drivelers



howdy snowy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> . Dang OSHA.


 

Isn't that the truth. I say let nature take it's course, that way there'll be a lot less stupid people around and more jobs available... I still can't figure out where in the Constitution that it says the Government must protect us from ourselves...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Yara!!!!! You didn't get to experience the pleasant aroma of the papermill on your way into Savannah did you?? And you haven't stepped on anything that crunched like lettuce at night time have you??


Thank Gawd no crunch and not papermill yet.


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Drivelers



Hey sweetie...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dang OSHA.



I bleve OSHA was created by the debil


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Tuff wheres my


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't that the truth. I say let nature take it's course, that way there'll be a lot less stupid people around and more jobs available... I still can't figure out where in the Constitution that it says the Government must protect us from ourselves...



wish they'd get rid of the protect the stupid stickers for a while it sure would thin the herd


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



OUCH ouch oooo ah AAAAHHHH


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh, good evenin`, Ladies!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



oh and I care whats on the sig line I jus aint gonna do nutin about it








ya got me I jus wanted the   again


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, good evenin`, Ladies!



evenin Papa Nic....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy snowy


Howdy Hankus 


YaraG. said:


> Thank Gawd no crunch and not papermill yet.
> 
> 
> Hey sweetie...


Evenin Yara!!! You enjoyin yer stay in Gods Country?  


Nicodemus said:


> Oh, good evenin`, Ladies!


Evenin Nick


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Funny as in     or funny as in


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Hankus



thank ye I was gettin parched


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


So whats this about coops with wheels? 


Hankus said:


> thank ye I was gettin parched


Its coffee  Don't get too excited


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Whew...just got finished cuttin grass and I am whooped.
Time for a cold beverage. Hmmmm....I guess there is no sense in tryin to catch up with hankus.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whew...just got finished cuttin grass and I am whooped.
> Time for a cold beverage. Hmmmm....I guess there is no sense in tryin to catch up with hankus.





Hey Neil!!!

Workin on da tan, huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whew...just got finished cuttin grass and I am whooped.
> Time for a cold beverage. Hmmmm....I guess there is no sense in tryin to catch up with hankus.


 
Hey Sterno.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil!!!
> 
> Workin on da tan, huh?



Oh yeah....I am sportin a savage tan.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sterno.....



SUP Meegwell.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Drivelers


Afternoon Snowy



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Isn't that the truth. I say let nature take it's course, that way there'll be a lot less stupid people around and more jobs available... I still can't figure out where in the Constitution that it says the Government must protect us from ourselves...


Yep the gene pool is getting cloudy because of our Goberment.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Douge
Can't get used to seein you in the daylight.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Hankus
> 
> Evenin Yara!!! You enjoyin yer stay in Gods Country?
> Evenin Nick



Very much so sweety. Well we are off to dinner folks... ttyl.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

dang I feel sorry for these dudes puttin this roof on my moms house. I know they are bakin..........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> dang I feel sorry for these dudes puttin this roof on my moms house. I know they are bakin..........



If any of them spontaneously burst into flames...we want video.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Its coffee  Don't get too excited



ouch ouch thats unfair it was in a coffe cup I thought it was likker



Sterlo58 said:


> Time for a cold beverage. Hmmmm....I guess there is no sense in tryin to catch up with hankus.



douge puled the reins on me a bit


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> If any of them spontaneously burst into flames...we want video.



 trust me, will do. One of these jokers has more hair than I do!!! and its twice as long.....I know that dudes roastin.............. Whats funny is they are on top of the house....... Smokin like freight trains........... And throwing shingles everywhere but the dumpster.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah....I am sportin a savage tan.






dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Snowy
> 
> Yep the gene pool is getting cloudy because of our Goberment.


Hey Doug 



YaraG. said:


> Very much so sweety. Well we are off to dinner folks... ttyl.


Awesome! Have a great time!!! 


Tuffdawg said:


> dang I feel sorry for these dudes puttin this roof on my moms house. I know they are bakin..........


oh yuk... that aint NO fun 



Hankus said:


> ouch ouch thats unfair it was in a coffe cup I thought it was likker
> 
> 
> 
> douge puled the reins on me a bit



I'll make it an Irish... just for you


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> trust me, will do. One of these jokers has more hair than I do!!! and its twice as long.....I know that dudes roastin.............. Whats funny is they are on top of the house....... Smokin like freight trains........... And throwing shingles everywhere but the dumpster.



Are you distractin` em?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> trust me, will do. One of these jokers has more hair than I do!!! and its twice as long.....I know that dudes roastin.............. Whats funny is they are on top of the house....... Smokin like freight trains........... And throwing shingles everywhere but the dumpster.



idgitz


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you distractin` em?



its Tuff what ya think


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you distractin` em?



Tuffy's wearin a bikini around the yard tryin to see if she can get one to trip and fall into the dumpster.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Batman- Hank ya hurt?

Hank- I'm never sure til I sober up


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> trust me, will do. One of these jokers has more hair than I do!!! and its twice as long.....I know that dudes roastin.............. Whats funny is they are on top of the house....... Smokin like freight trains........... And throwing shingles everywhere but the dumpster.



I'm guessing that most all of them come from another region with even a warmer climate then we have here in GA.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Tuffy's wearin a bikini around the yard tryin to see if she can get one to trip and fall into the dumpster.



most likely is if she healed up from the koi incident yet


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm guessing that most all of them come from another region with even a warmer climate then we have here in GA.



Actually, believe it or not, NO. A family of three brothers and a cousin.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Actually, believe it or not, NO. A family of three brothers and a cousin.



sounds like a few sho nuff good ol boys I knew from round dublin

they aint been slingin Nat Ice cans have they?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Natty Ice...5.9% goodness!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Natty Ice...5.9% goodness!


 
5.9%??? Lightweight..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Natty Ice...5.9% goodness!



 buddy brought some Mikes Harder Lemonades fer me to try and at 8% they pack a punch fer a girly drink


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Where is SGG? I want to have a word with her...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is SGG? I want to have a word with her...



Yes???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yes???





We`ll talk, after I scratch me up a couple of BLT sandwiches. Stick around, we got important bidness.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> anybody else notice that it's a tad warm out today?



yeah...little warm. i waterd the garden with sweat today.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll talk, after I scratch me up a couple of BLT sandwiches. Stick around, we got important bidness.



 *ears perk*

gimme one! gimme one!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll talk, after I scratch me up a couple of BLT sandwiches. Stick around, we got important bidness.



Just get me in here and then leave. Better be good bidness cause you know I didn't hack into Douge's account. I would've gotten him banned.


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where is SGG? I want to have a word with her...


 



Hey Nic...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy times ahead. Hi folkz.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy times ahead. Hi folkz.


what up HTthey move you to day too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Dang it Bob....I was gonna be the 1 to bring politics into the discussion by adding that George W. isn't the brightest bulb.

Unlock it for a minute


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> Hey Nic...



Looks like SGG done hacked into Otis's account too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> what up HTthey move you to day too.


Hey bud, no just for today. Had a big meeting, then eat then back to the flt line.
 Hot day but good.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it Bob....I was gonna be the 1 to bring politics into the discussion by adding that George W. isn't the brightest bulb.
> 
> Unlock it for a minute


 Hey Jeff.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy times ahead. Hi folkz.



Hey Craig! How are you doing?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Anybody home I am ready to drivel


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Craig! How are you doing?


Tee-rifick. Good to see you up and about this evening. How Tanner be?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Anybody home I am ready to drivel


Heeeeeyyyy DJ. Yep we locked an loaded, cocked on go. Busy nite fo you?


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Anybody home I am ready to drivel


 


How much drivel could a drivler drivel if a drivler could drivel?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Anybody home I am ready to drivel



Very interesting. 



hogtrap44 said:


> Tee-rifick. Good to see you up and about this evening. How Tanner be?



Tanner is doing good.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Heeeeeyyyy DJ. Yep we locked an loaded, cocked on go. Busy nite fo you?



So far its busy but able to breathe How you tonight?



Otis said:


> How much drivel could a drivler drivel if a drivler could drivel?



Thats a tough one there!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> 
> :




Why thank you


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> How much drivel could a drivler drivel if a drivler could drivel?


Wow, anybody can get that. Ans is a .....dump truck load.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great, had day shift today. What a trip that was.





deerehauler said:


> So far its busy but able to breathe How you tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Tanner is doing good.


KOOL.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Slip........... Tanner says "hey"!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> KOOL.



Tanner says hey!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip........... Tanner says "hey"!!!


Slip is running in stealth again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Alright, Miss Karen?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Great, had day shift today. What a trip that was.



I bet that was a little different for ya


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, Miss Karen?



I'm still here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm still here.



Just one question, and I believe you, and trust you. 

Did you hack the account, or did these scoundrels set you up?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just one question, and I believe you, and trust you.
> 
> Did you hack the account, or did these scoundrels set you up?



They set me up.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I bet that was a little different for ya


Sho was, got to see a few "stars and birds". It's all good i spose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff.



Howdy Ht....and all you fine folks ALL UP in here!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Nick, hows you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They set me up.





That`s what I figured. You knuckleheads leave the innocent little Lady alone. 

Buncha bullys!


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip........... Tanner says "hey"!!!


tell his i said "what up bud"



hogtrap44 said:


> Slip is running in stealth again.



just be back and forth for a bit.


hows you HT?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Dude..... 60oz Texas margarita.... Good lawd..... Good thing tripod is driving me home...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Ht....and all you fine folks ALL UP in here!!!!



Hey Jeff!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Evening, folks!
I remembered my password(finally)!
Man, what a great day! Very interesting things going on at the meeting, and giving me some ideas of things we may get involved with at The Redneck Heart Institute when i get back home. I got to meet Dr. John Oschner today after his presentation( kind of like a rock star of cardiac surgery- a true legend and pioneer of the field) and he seems like a genuinely likeable guy.
Bubbette and i just got back from Deanies Seafood after walking Bourbon, Dauphine, and Baronne Streets. Man, what a great place to watch people! 
Crawfish and Crabs cooked four differnet ways was awesome!
It was with some sadness that i saw that Wicked Jester is no more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s what I figured. You knuckleheads leave the innocent little Lady alone.
> 
> Buncha bullys!


 
YEAH !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, folks!
> I remembered my password(finally)!
> Man, what a great day! Very interesting things going on at the meeting, and giving me some ideas of things we may get involved with at The Redneck Heart Institute when i get back home. I got to meet Dr. John Oschner today after his presentation( kind of like a rock star of cardiac surgery- a true legend and pioneer of the field) and he seems like a genuinely likeable guy.
> Bubbette and i just got back from Deanies Seafood after walking Bourbon, Dauphine, and Baronne Streets. Man, what a great place to watch people!
> ...


 
What do you mean? Seth is still here...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> tell his i said "what up bud"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a bit tuckered an keepin up. Now very full ta boot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dude..... 60oz Texas margarita.... Good lawd..... Good thing tripod is driving me home...



Hey, Matty!
I saw a bottle of Hot Sauce in the shape of a casket today. You interested? 
Blair's Black Death if i remember correctly.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s what I figured. You knuckleheads leave the innocent little Lady alone.
> 
> Buncha bullys!



Did ya read post 716?



slip said:


> tell his i said "what up bud"



He says how is your gecko?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What do you mean? Seth is still here...



I know. Confused me too. He was my #1 suspect.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Matty!
> I saw a bottle of Hot Sauce in the shape of a casket today. You interested?
> Blair's Black Death if i remember correctly.....



Yeah...he could put that Napalm version of Sauce in it

How's it goin down there Bama???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did ya read post 716?
> 
> 
> 
> He says how is your gecko?





Sure did!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Ht....and all you fine folks ALL UP in here!!!!


Was a good day indeed. Naw we on and strolling.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

howdy one and all,got a wild hair today to recarpet my pontoon boat.i need my head examined takin on a chore like that in this heat.but the bright side i should finish up tomorrow.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Matty!
> I saw a bottle of Hot Sauce in the shape of a casket today. You interested?
> Blair's Black Death if i remember correctly.....


thats great


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He says how is your gecko?



slaying crickets one night at a time


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Robert.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YEAH !!!







Nicodemus said:


> Sure did!



See... so I didn't do it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...he could put that Napalm version of Sauce in it
> 
> How's it goin down there Bama???



Awesome! I love this town! Food is good, and the high rises block a lot of the sun. Still smells like a sewer in the French Quarter but it always has.
Even met a guy from Shreveport thats a big LSU fan. Nice having someone to tawk foobaw with even if he's a corndog!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Anybody home I am ready to drivel


What up DJ


Nicodemus said:


> That`s what I figured. You knuckleheads leave the innocent little Lady alone.
> 
> Buncha bullys!


She's telling a lie.. Ask her about my PMS I mean my PM'S


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy one and all,got a wild hair today to recarpet my pontoon boat.i need my head examined takin on a chore like that in this heat.but the bright side i should finish up tomorrow.


Use Rhino liner. Last's longer; no slips, no rot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!!!



Hey there Grandma!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> She's telling a lie.. Ask her about my PMS I mean my PM'S



I told you to take Midol for that.



Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Grandma!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Awesome! I love this town! Food is good, and the high rises block a lot of the sun. Still smells like a sewer in the French Quarter but it always has.
> Even met a guy from Shreveport thats a big LSU fan. Nice having someone to tawk foobaw with even if he's a corndog!


What you doing down in Nawlins bud? Wish i was there and could eat my way across the state.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Use Rhino liner. Last's longer; no slips, no rot.



now you tell me not a bad idea though.thanks


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy one and all,got a wild hair today to recarpet my pontoon boat.i need my head examined takin on a chore like that in this heat.but the bright side i should finish up tomorrow.



What up my Polk co Brother from another mother.Fixin to coat the bottom of my flats boat with some white bed liner. Did the back platform a few months back and it turned out great.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Awesome! I love this town! Food is good, and the high rises block a lot of the sun. Still smells like a sewer in the French Quarter but it always has.
> Even met a guy from Shreveport thats a big LSU fan. Nice having someone to tawk foobaw with even if he's a corndog!



I do too Yep...stick around for awhile the aroma will eventually beckon you. Good ol corndog make ya wanna spank an elephant


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> What you doing down in Nawlins bud? Wish i was there and could eat my way across the state.



medical conference. I'm getting edumacated! 
BBL!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I do too Yep...stick around for awhile the aroma will eventually beckon you. Good ol corndog make ya wanna spank an elephant



Looks like SGG done hacked into Jeff's accounts now.


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> medical conference. I'm getting edumacated!
> BBL!!


 


They got any classes on hog, deer or turkey hunting you can take while there?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up my Polk co Brother from another mother.Fixin to coat the bottom of my flats boat with some white bed liner. Did the back platform a few months back and it turned out great.



hey man,hows it going.youre boat project sounds tight.i'm gonna redo my deck then maybe have all the aluminum parts powder coated minus the pontoons of coarse.next time you're down my way give me a shout .maybe we could do dinner or sumtin.tampa not far for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Looks like SGG done hacked into Jeff's accounts now.



When you comin home


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Nick!

50 Zuc and 150 crook neck squash grown since the first of the month, does that sound about right for 9 plants of each?

the squash still has a few weeks of life left and i just replanted the zuc.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> now you tell me not a bad idea though.thanks


Wow, man wish i could have got ya da 411 sooner. Good luck wid da boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Otis said:


> They got any classes on hog, deer or turkey hunting you can take while there?



Sure do...they hold classes right on Bourbon St. everyday for all  three categories


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> When you comin home


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> 50 Zuc and 150 crook neck squash grown since the first of the month, does that sound about right for 9 plants of each?
> 
> the squash still has a few weeks of life left and i just replanted the zuc.


Sounds like what i got last week.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sure do...they hold classes right on Bourbon St. everyday for all  three categories


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, man wish i could have got ya da 411 sooner. Good luck wid da boat.



not a problem my man,i think it gonna turn out nice iffin i dont stroke out first


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> 50 Zuc and 150 crook neck squash grown since the first of the month, does that sound about right for 9 plants of each?
> 
> the squash still has a few weeks of life left and i just replanted the zuc.



slip...that was some of the best squash I've ever had


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Look a there... I can see myself grinning.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> hey man,hows it going.youre boat project sounds tight.i'm gonna redo my deck then maybe have all the aluminum parts powder coated minus the pontoons of coarse.next time you're down my way give me a shout .maybe we could do dinner or sumtin.tampa not far for me.


10/4 we almost always spend the 4th down that way, but we are having a outage here at work that week.



Jeff C. said:


> When you comin home


Soon baby soon. Try to remember what in Jeff PM box so you can give me the inside scoop.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> slip...that was some of the best squash I've ever had



awesome! glad ya like it.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 10/4 we almost always spend the 4th down that way, but we are having a outage here at work that week.
> 
> Soon baby soon. Try to remember what in Jeff PM box so you can give me the inside scoop.



ten four on the outage doug,we have turnaround twice a year,last wk  started ten days of pure well you know.alotta 18 and 20 hr days.but i been on vaction this week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> 50 Zuc and 150 crook neck squash grown since the first of the month, does that sound about right for 9 plants of each?
> 
> the squash still has a few weeks of life left and i just replanted the zuc.





Not bad!! Good garden you got there!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> ten four on the outage doug,we have turnaround twice a year,last wk  started ten days of pure well you know.alotta 18 and 20 hr days.but i been on vaction this week.



Thats the way I was gona do this one. Looks like I'm gona be on 7/12's for about 4weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 10/4 we almost always spend the 4th down that way, but we are having a outage here at work that week.
> 
> Soon baby soon. Try to remember what in Jeff PM box so you can give me the inside scoop.



 I deleted them for him, his box was full


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Look a there... I can see myself grinning.



Here...... see if you can see yourself doin this


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs...post then read back I thought I taught you better than that


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I deleted them for him, his box was full













I've never told anyone this before but this one time at band camp while I was hunting. Back in November 2009, I put my first shot through my stand rail and killed the deer on the second shot.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats the way I was gona do this one. Looks like I'm gona be on 7/12's for about 4weeks.



just think about all that money you gonna be makin


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> medical conference. I'm getting edumacated!
> BBL!!



Goofing off and sending me crazy pictures late at night.  I'm imposing a curfew on you and Bubbette!    

I miss yall  but I think Fishbait misses you more.   







Well, father of Fishbait is doing well. He's in really good spirits considering he was told he's gonna be harassing nurses for at least 4 days.  He actually has cellulitis in his left leg. It looks pretty nasty but he's dealing with it well.  We thought it was phlebitis, but I guess some messages got crossed and it's like he said.. "Heck, it's an ITIS of some sorts or another". 


The ex-spouse will be having a catheterization and some stints in the morning. He was taken by wah-mbulance around noon and since they had nothing definitive by 6:00, I had come to the conclusion that it was probably gallstones and I was going to have to kill someone for creating drama.  But, as luck would have it, he did have a heart attack and we'll be taking the kids down to see him on Saturday.... for a few minutes, before we go to Gander Mountain and then Hops to eat.  


Thanks for the PM's and texts. We're doing well. Just stressed and tired. I'm fixin to drop like a rock so I can get some peace and quiet when I go to work at 4:00 in the morning.   


Goodnight to all. Love ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> just think about all that money Obama's gonna be makin


Fixed it for you..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> just think about all that money that SGG is gonna be spending


fixed it for ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you..



i'm sure dougs gonna work much harder.....considering this thanks miguel.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Here...... see if you can see yourself doin this



 



dougefresh said:


> I've never told anyone this before but this one time at band camp while I was hunting. Back in November 2009, I put my first shot through my stand rail and killed the deer on the second shot.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Goofing off and sending me crazy pictures late at night.  I'm imposing a curfew on you and Bubbette!
> 
> I miss yall  but I think Fishbait misses you more.
> 
> ...



Glad Fishbaits Pa is doin alright....

As to the other... 

Night BugsyTiredSista


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Goofing off and sending me crazy pictures late at night.  I'm imposing a curfew on you and Bubbette!
> 
> I miss yall  but I think Fishbait misses you more.
> 
> ...



Well....sounds like he IS in good spirits...get some rest


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad Fishbaits Pa is doin alright....
> 
> As to the other...
> 
> Night BugsyTiredSista



Hey Snowy!!! Got Coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowy!!! Got Coffee


I DO I DO !!!! I've got Jamaican and Hawaiian....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snowy!!! Got Coffee



Irish?  

more progress today 

Got 2 base frames built for either 2 coops, or a coop and hutch... aint decided yet... Got too late to do any cuttin, otherwise I'd had em both decked and walled 

Changed some of the original plans around too.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Goofing off and sending me crazy pictures late at night.  I'm imposing a curfew on you and Bubbette!
> 
> I miss yall  but I think Fishbait misses you more.
> 
> ...


Good to here. Holler ifin ya'll need anything were just up the road.Good night and tell Fishbait I said wazzup.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jun 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say hey! and I hope all is well with everyone!! I miss having time to drivel!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> i'm sure dougs gonna work much harder.....considering this thanks miguel.


I quite looking at net and gross a long time ago.


SnowHunter said:


> Irish?
> 
> more progress today
> 
> ...


That portable chicken coop is gona turn out great.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I quite looking at net and gross a long time ago.


 
Well I look, and the net has gotten pretty gross of late...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I DO I DO !!!! I've got Jamaican and Hawaiian....





SnowHunter said:


> Irish?
> 
> more progress today
> 
> ...



All I got is Columbian!!!

Hmmmm....Hawaiian, like to try that!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


peek a boo! 


dougefresh said:


> I quite looking at net and gross a long time ago.
> 
> That portable chicken coop is gona turn out great.



   It'll be portable till I build legs for the coop... then it'll be fairly well stuck in one place


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 24, 2010)

alright boys and girls i'm out.yall try not to get yourselfs banned tonight.ok peace love and all that stuff.good nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Snowy...what you gonna do with the trailer??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Snowy!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright boys and girls i'm out.yall try not to get yourselfs banned tonight.ok peace love and all that stuff.good nite





I`m in too good a mood to band anybody tonight...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright boys and girls i'm out.yall try not to get yourselfs banned tonight.ok peace love and all that stuff.good nite



 Nite DAWGsfan!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Irish?
> 
> more progress today
> 
> ...





Tuffdawg said:


>





Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Just wanted to say hey! and I hope all is well with everyone!! I miss having time to drivel!


thought for sure Quack skeerd ya off for good...


SnowHunter said:


> It'll be portable till I build legs for the coop... then it'll be fairly well stuck in one place



"chicken tractor"...that way you can fertilize your whole lawn and not burn one spot dead.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright boys and girls i'm out.yall try not to get yourselfs banned tonight.ok peace love and all that stuff.good nite



Night Andy!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well I look, and the net has gotten pretty gross of late...


Makes me wonder how may combos the goberment is buyin with my tax money.


SnowHunter said:


> peek a boo!
> 
> 
> It'll be portable till I build legs for the coop... then it'll be fairly well stuck in one place


You need to leave it portable so when you move to south ga you can bring it wif ya.


DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright boys and girls i'm out.yall try not to get yourselfs banned tonight.ok peace love and all that stuff.good nite


Have a good one bro.



Nicodemus said:


> I`m in too good a mood to band anybody tonight...


Dangit I don't stand a chance now. SGG done hacked into Nic's account.It's been nice knowin yall.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Snowy...what you gonna do with the trailer??


eventually rewire it, put new decking on it, and get 4 new tires... 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!!!


Hey SGGSista!!!  How you doin tonight? 



slip said:


> thought for sure Quack skeerd ya off for good...
> 
> 
> "chicken tractor"...that way you can fertilize your whole lawn and not burn one spot dead.


Huh.... never thought of that.. interesting concept


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hiya driblers hows are you in tonight


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> thought for sure Quack skeerd ya off for good...




Nobody can scare me off.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in too good a mood to band anybody tonight...



Can I hold the red button for just 2 secs? PLEASE!



dougefresh said:


> Dangit I don't stand a chance now. SGG done hacked into Nic's account.It's been nice knowin yall.



Say goodbye to Woody's!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Hiya driblers hows are you in tonight



Hey, was my seat safe at supper?  
Sorry Jeff, logged in then went & got sumthin to eat. 
Hey ya'll!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Hiya driblers hows are you in tonight


 
Howdy Lee, where you been hidin?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, was my seat safe at supper?
> Sorry Jeff, logged in then went & got sumthin to eat.
> Hey ya'll!



Was beside me empty all night we're poured one oput for keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> eventually rewire it, put new decking on it, and get 4 new tires...
> Hey SGGSista!!!  How you doin tonight?
> 
> 
> Huh.... never thought of that.. interesting concept



That's what I was gonna tell ya about chicken coops with wheels



bigox911 said:


> Hiya driblers hows are you in tonight



Howdy there!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Lee, where you been hidin?



Nowhere been around just not durin the same time as you buddy...how's things


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Was beside me empty all night we're poured one oput for keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeebs


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You need to leave it portable so when you move to south ga you can bring it wif ya.



really... whens this happenin? 

Whenever, wherever we move from this place.. it'll be comin with us


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, was my seat safe at supper?
> Sorry Jeff, logged in then went & got sumthin to eat.
> Hey ya'll!



 No apology necessary


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Not sayin the one poured out idn't land in matthews or sean's mouf


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> really... whens this happenin?
> 
> Whenever, wherever we move from this place.. it'll be comin with us


It's happin whenEVER we can talk ya'll into it!!   



Jeff C. said:


> No apology necessary



 thanks.......... Jman have a big day?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Not sayin the one poured out idn't land in matthews or sean's mouf



 well I would NEVER want good drink to go to waste!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Hiya driblers hows are you in tonight


Hey Lee!!!  good of ya to join us 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I hold the red button for just 2 secs? PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> Say goodbye to Woody's!





Keebs said:


> Hey, was my seat safe at supper?
> Sorry Jeff, logged in then went & got sumthin to eat.
> Hey ya'll!


Hey Sista   



Jeff C. said:


> That's what I was gonna tell ya about chicken coops with wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy there!!!


Well Slip beat ya to it, since ya never did   

It is a good concept... cept we rent.. so as long as the yard aint lookin like a junk yard.. I aint worried bout grass and such.... I will be sure to have litter set aside for next years garden though... if we're still livin here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's happin whenEVER we can talk ya'll into it!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.......... Jman have a big day?



A lot of Happy BDay's from everyone, a few cards (wiff $$$), and he's out playin' tennis with his Sister and some of her friends right now. The Big Day is gonna be Saturday


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well I would NEVER want good drink to go to waste!



A true cone sertvationsist



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Lee!!!  good of ya to join us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No goood of you Nicole How ares ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Lee!!!  good of ya to join us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Sorry....I got sidetracked.....I even quoted ya before it happened


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's happin whenEVER we can talk ya'll into it!!



its so flat down there


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ
> 
> She's telling a lie.. Ask her about my PMS I mean my PM'S


Hey ya Doug


Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Just wanted to say hey! and I hope all is well with everyone!! I miss having time to drivel!



Mrs Pokie how the heck ya been!!! Thought maybe after FPG we done scared yall off!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> A lot of Happy BDay's from everyone, a few cards (wiff $$$), and he's out playin' tennis with his Sister and some of her friends right now. The Big Day is gonna be Saturday






bigox911 said:


> A true cone sertvationsist


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Just wanted to say hey! and I hope all is well with everyone!! I miss having time to drivel!





Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Nobody can scare me off.


  Good to see ya again Mrs. AT.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Bob where are ya tonight we missed you man :cheer:s


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> A lot of Happy BDay's from everyone, a few cards (wiff $$$), and he's out playin' tennis with his Sister and some of her friends right now. The Big Day is gonna be Saturday


Today is his Bday? 


bigox911 said:


> A true cone sertvationsist
> 
> 
> 
> No goood of you Nicole How ares ya?


 I iz good... Lee.... have you been partaking in the adult beverages?   


Jeff C. said:


> Sorry....I got sidetracked.....I even quoted ya before it happened


 no biggie.. just razzin ya


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> its so flat down there



But, but, but, but SGG, doug & ME are HERE!!!  And Tbug and Fishbait and Wobert & Bubbett & & Nic & The Redhead & Klem &&&&& Ga'Belle & Wander & Tomboyboots &&& a bunch more I can't think of!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Today is his Bday?
> 
> I iz good... Lee.... have you been partaking in the adult beverages?
> no biggie.. just razzin ya



I am though it's good :cjeers:


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 24, 2010)

Evening my fellow Dribblers, I'm coming at you all the way from Great Lakes Ill. 

Gonna do my son's re-enlistment in the morning, and then we are gonna show a few Yankees how Southern Boys throw down. 

Already had them scratching their heads when we pulled a grill out and cooked up some South Georgia style steaks right there at the motel.

Man, it was great to see him, but I shore hate driving through Chicago traffic.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> A lot of Happy BDay's from everyone, a few cards (wiff $$$), and he's out playin' tennis with his Sister and some of her friends right now. The Big Day is gonna be Saturday



Where's the party at?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But, but, but, but SGG, doug & ME are HERE!!!  And Tbug and Fishbait and Wobert & Bubbett & & Nic & The Redhead & Klem &&&&& Ga'Belle & Wander & Tomboyboots &&& a bunch more I can't think of!!!





Down here is Gods Country...


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well Slip beat ya to it, since ya never did
> 
> It is a good concept... cept we rent.. so as long as the yard aint lookin like a junk yard.. I aint worried bout grass and such.... I will be sure to have litter set aside for next years garden though... if we're still livin here



there is no better fertilizer (imo)
thats what i did last winter in my right hand garden, and thats all i did, nothing else. things are growing good so far.
gunna do it this winter in my left garden...since its all clay cant beat it....fo free!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> But, but, but, but SGG, doug & ME are HERE!!!  And Tbug and Fishbait and Wobert & Bubbett & & Nic & The Redhead & Klem &&&&& Ga'Belle & Wander & Tomboyboots &&& a bunch more I can't think of!!!



I know  Na's eventual promotion is plant specific though  

They do have a yard in Fitzgerald though  Course we were eyeballin Johnson City, TN too  

We're gonna move... eventually.. just not sure where  "circumstances" will dictate location in due time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Where's the party at?



Braves Game to start....Saturday evening...wanna go???


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Mrs Pokie how the heck ya been!!! Thought maybe after FPG we done scared yall off!



Why? Did something happen at the FPG that I didn't know about? 
I started college after that and I have been swamped ever since.



boneboy96 said:


> Good to see ya again Mrs. AT.



It's good to have a minute to relax a little. Although I'm exhausted... ya'll are worth it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Today is his Bday?
> 
> I iz good... Lee.... have you been partaking in the adult beverages?
> no biggie.. just razzin ya



Yes..he's 22 magnum today


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I am though it's good :cjeers:


Have one for me!!!   



Sirduke said:


> Evening my fellow Dribblers, I'm coming at you all the way from Great Lakes Ill.
> 
> Gonna do my son's re-enlistment in the morning, and then we are gonna show a few Yankees how Southern Boys throw down.
> 
> ...


Hey SD!!! fine young man ya got there!!! Tell him THANK YOU!!!  


Nicodemus said:


> Down here is Gods Country...


yup, I agree with ya there Nick  Love the swampland down there, and the landscape.. cept I'm a mountain child  



slip said:


> there is no better fertilizer (imo)
> thats what i did last winter in my right hand garden, and thats all i did, nothing else. things are growing good so far.
> gunna do it this winter in my left garden...since its all clay cant beat it....fo free!



exactly.. free is good  aint had to spend a dime on any supplies yet  think the wire will cost, but no more then bout $30  

Yup.. I've seen lots of lucious veggies grown from litter fertilizer, plus whatever else gets thrown/composted into the pile


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes..he's 22 magnum today



woohooo tell him Snowy says Happy Birfday!  and send a few smooches his way


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Who slammed the door and woke me up????

Out the door to work


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Just wanted to say hey! and I hope all is well with everyone!! I miss having time to drivel!


Dang Pokie!!... Where have you been!!...Ya'll ever get that house finished up??



DAWGsfan2 said:


> alright boys and girls i'm out.yall try not to get yourselfs banned tonight.ok peace love and all that stuff.good nite


G'night Andy!!



bigox911 said:


> Hiya driblers hows are you in tonight


Howdy Lee!!..........Sounds like Ya'll had a good get together...........Did Ya'll toss any fish bowls off of the balcony??














Good evening folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Who slammed the door and woke me up????
> 
> Out the door to work



Hey Jeff!!! save travels


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Bob where are ya tonight we missed you man :cheer:s



Hey Lee...miss me did ya?       I'm a homebody...take my pills and go to sleep!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Pokie!!... Where have you been!!...Ya'll ever get that house finished up??
> 
> G'night Andy!!
> 
> ...



Hey Mitch   to my TagSista 

How you doin tonight?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> its so flat down there



I can get us some dirt and make some mountains... or hills. Whichever you prefer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> woohooo tell him Snowy says Happy Birfday!  and send a few smooches his way



I sure will Snowy....he likes all these Happy Birthday wishes from the puter with the smilies and balloons


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Braves Game to start....Saturday evening...wanna go???



maybe...we talking air conditioned box???


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Why? Did something happen at the FPG that I didn't know about?
> I started college after that and I have been swamped ever since.
> 
> 
> ...


There arepostessrs of you at the los reyas O said hey



SnowHunter said:


> Have one for me!!!
> 
> 
> Hey SD!!! fine young man ya got there!!! Tell him THANK YOU!!!
> ...


ok if you iusay so I may have two



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Pokie!!... Where have you been!!...Ya'll ever get that house finished up??
> 
> G'night Andy!!
> 
> ...



Nane off the balcony didn'tfeel right with yall not there have you shot the tech bow yet buddy?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Lee...miss me did ya?       I'm a homebody...take my pills and go to sleep!



No man its crazy don't do that stuff dnot matter what they say come see us next time man mistd ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Pokie!!... Where have you been!!...Ya'll ever get that house finished up??
> 
> G'night Andy!!
> 
> ...



Evenin Rutt.....now don't runoff like them armydillers in your yard....like you did earlier today


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Down here is Gods Country...



Tell her NIc!! 



SnowHunter said:


> I know  Na's eventual promotion is plant specific though
> 
> They do have a yard in Fitzgerald though  Course we were eyeballin Johnson City, TN too
> 
> We're gonna move... eventually.. just not sure where  "circumstances" will dictate location in due time


 which yard is that??? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Pokie!!... Where have you been!!...Ya'll ever get that house finished up??
> 
> G'night Andy!!
> 
> ...


 Hey Mitch, g'nite Mitch!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can get us some dirt and make some mountains... or hills. Whichever you prefer.


There ya go!!!  

ok, I'm outta here, ya'll have a good'un!! ONE MORE DAY!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jun 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang Pokie!!... Where have you been!!...Ya'll ever get that house finished up??



Yes, we finished the inside at least. We've been moved in since Feb.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can get us some dirt and make some mountains... or hills. Whichever you prefer.


Awwww  My Sista'd move mountains for me  Feelin da love!


Jeff C. said:


> I sure will Snowy....he likes all these Happy Birthday wishes from the puter with the smilies and balloons


  




bigox911 said:


> There arepostessrs of you at the los reyas O said hey
> 
> 
> ok if you iusay so I may have two
> ...



ok


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tell her NIc!!
> 
> 
> which yard is that???
> ...


Its constatn drive bys with him look out keeeeebs


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Why? Did something happen at the FPG that I didn't know about?
> I started college after that and I have been swamped ever since.
> 
> 
> ...



   Nice avatar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> maybe...we talking air conditioned box???



No....but we'll be wishin' it


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> which yard is that???
> 
> ok, I'm outta here, ya'll have a good'un!! ONE MORE DAY!!



Omnisourse scrap yard

Night Sista  ! One more day then


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Why? Did something happen at the FPG that I didn't know about?
> I started college after that and I have been swamped ever since.
> 
> 
> ...



Well how you liking school so far? Glad to see ya got a break to talk with us little folk



Jeff Raines said:


> Who slammed the door and woke me up????
> 
> Out the door to work



Whoops my bad


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Awwww  My Sista'd move mountains for me  Feelin da love!



Of course!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Tell her NIc!!
> 
> 
> which yard is that???
> ...



Dang....Nite Keebs!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No....but we'll be wishin' it



may have to pass then...I don't do heat very well!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2010)

ok time to hit the shower.. yall stay outta trouble while I'm gone


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2010)

well niters all...something's beeping and I gotta find it and figure it out!


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

wonder what would happen if i rigged up the mail box door with poppers for the mail lady in the morning?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok time to hit the shower.. yall stay outta trouble while I'm gone



Okay well hurry back


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder what would happen if i rigged up the mail box door with poppers for the mail lady in the morning?



I'm sure theres only one way to fine out


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder what would happen if i rigged up the mail box door with poppers for the mail lady in the morning?



Speaking of poppers... how did it go today???


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Speaking of poppers... how did it go today???



I htink =went good didn't burn if you need to kno


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jun 24, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well how you liking school so far? Glad to see ya got a break to talk with us little folk
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops my bad



I like it alot, but it's consumes alot of time. Between school and hunting there isn't time left to do anything else but sleep. I don't have class tomorrow or I would be passed out right now. I've been up since 4 am.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> There arepostessrs of you at the los reyas O said hey
> 
> 
> ok if you iusay so I may have two
> ...





bigox911 said:


> No man its crazy don't do that stuff dnot matter what they say come see us next time man mistd ya





bigox911 said:


> Its constatn drive bys with him look out keeeeebs




Oh LAWWWWD!  Sweetie, you gotta work tomorrow???


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I'm sure theres only one way to fine out



...leads to the question...


how high is the bail for a federal offence?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ok time to hit the shower.. yall stay outta trouble while I'm gone



HB



boneboy96 said:


> well niters all...something's beeping and I gotta find it and figure it out!



Nite Bob....I hear ya on the heat!!!



slip said:


> wonder what would happen if i rigged up the mail box door with poppers for the mail lady in the morning?



slip, I wouldn't do that if I were you!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh LAWWWWD!  Sweetie, you gotta work tomorrow???



Not till 830



slip said:


> ...leads to the question...
> 
> 
> how high is the bail for a federal offence?



Once thye pop ain't no prints


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I htink =went good didn't burn if you need to kno


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Speaking of poppers... how did it go today???



didnt even notice til the one under his alarm clock whent off.


but...i got a few other ideas.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Not lyin man for real or frill....


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Once thye pop ain't no prints



they know where i live


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch   to my TagSista
> 
> How you doin tonight?


Hey Snowy!!.......doing good!!.......Been getting ready to go camping this weekend!!



boneboy96 said:


> maybe...we talking air conditioned box???


Air conditioning is the only way to go!!



bigox911 said:


> There arepostessrs of you at the los reyas O said hey
> 
> 
> ok if you iusay so I may have two
> ...


Didn't make it here today!!.......Hopefully tomorrow!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Rutt.....now don't runoff like them armydillers in your yard....like you did earlier today


Didn't run off just had lots of things to do!!



Keebs said:


> Hey Mitch, g'nite Mitch!!


Danged if we don't have the worst timing!!



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Yes, we finished the inside at least. We've been moved in since Feb.


Hope you get to drop in a little more often!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> they know where i live



Yea buit it was those sneaky kids...oh wait


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder what would happen if i rigged up the mail box door with poppers for the mail lady in the morning?


Don't do it!!You could get in really big trouble for that!!.......do I need to call Keebs back in here!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't do it!!You could get in really big trouble for that!!.......do I need to call Keebs back in here!!



Yea listen to him probably should get outta therrrrrrr


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

who is gonna do the new drivler


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who is gonna do the new drivler



I nomintate you man


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 24, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I like it alot, but it's consumes alot of time. Between school and hunting there isn't time left to do anything else but sleep. I don't have class tomorrow or I would be passed out right now. I've been up since 4 am.



Wow you are a busy girl... Least you had a chance to stop in and say hello


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't do it!!You could get in really big trouble for that!!.......do I need to call Keebs back in here!!


x2 bad idea


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2010)

Differences between NJ & GA....

When we say... "im ready"... we are out the door within minutes. When a southerner says... "ima ready"... they are out the door in a couple of hours


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I nomintate you man



sounds good


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Differences between NJ & GA....
> 
> When we say... "im ready"... we are out the door within minutes. When a southerner says... "ima ready"... they are out the door in a couple of hours



SNIIIIFFFFFF that yara...have not met you yet...evenin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Differences between NJ & GA....
> 
> When we say... "im ready"... we are out the door within minutes. When a southerner says... "ima ready"... they are out the door in a couple of hours





Deep in enemy territory, and you say something like that??!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2010)

Lee is in rare form tonight!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Deep in enemy territory, and you say something like that??!!



hey nck u like guinea wasps better then the bird ive got a handfull of em on my porch


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lee is in rare form tonight!!



Yep.. he's spelling like Seth!  and neither one of ya'll stole me a glass to complete my collection!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

My back hurts??? And my shoulder??? I think I need a new chair.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey nck u like guinea wasps better then the bird ive got a handfull of em on my porch





I use the grubs outa those nests for fishbait.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Yea buit it was those sneaky kids...oh wait





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't do it!!You could get in really big trouble for that!!.......do I need to call Keebs back in here!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Down here is Gods Country...






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!


Evnin RuttWell almost. Check back with me on Sat or Sun.



slip said:


> wonder what would happen if i rigged up the mail box door with poppers for the mail lady in the morning?


Only do it you are on a first name basis with here.



YaraG. said:


> Differences between NJ & GA....
> 
> When we say... "im ready"... we are out the door within minutes. When a southerner says... "ima ready"... they are out the door in a couple of hours


Why put until tomarrow what could be put off till next year. You gona hafta learn not to get in a hurry about anything. I learned while in NY once "do it and don't look back". Down this way everyone know ya and you can't get away with anything.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I use the grubs outa those nests for fishbait.



well u can come get them if u want


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Differences between NJ & GA....
> 
> When we say... "im ready"... we are out the door within minutes. When a southerner says... "ima ready"... they are out the door in a couple of hours



we aint in no big city rush


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

woohoo!!!!
Jaywalking on Bourbon Street, walking thru crosswalks with the flashing "don't walk" signs, looking at women longer than appropriate.... I'm a wild man tonight! You can't stop me!!! Even thinking about drinking a beer!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

im gone start thedrivler on post 80


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> well u can come get them if u want





Thanks, but I have access to hundreds down here. Plus, I wouldn`t go to atlanter to pick up 5 billion dollars.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Jaywalking on Bourbon Street, walking thru crosswalks with the flashing "don't walk" signs, looking at women longer than appropriate.... I'm a wild man tonight! You can't stop me!!! Even thinking about drinking a beer!



I hear ya Robert!!  Go to Tropical Isle and get you a hand grenade


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Jaywalking on Bourbon Street, walking thru crosswalks with the flashing "don't walk" signs, looking at women longer than appropriate.... I'm a wild man tonight! You can't stop me!!! Even thinking about drinking a beer!




Have 1 for me!!! And look a little longer Pics would be nice


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, but I have access to hundreds down here. Plus, I wouldn`t go to atlanter to pick up 5 billion dollars.



im 4 hours away from atlanta


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Jaywalking on Bourbon Street, walking thru crosswalks with the flashing "don't walk" signs, looking at women longer than appropriate.... I'm a wild man tonight! You can't stop me!!! Even thinking about drinking a beer!


Livin on the edge



Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t go to atlanter to pick up 5 billion dollars.


Call me I'll go gets it for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> I hear ya Robert!!  Go to Tropical Isle and get you a hand grenade



No can do, Lee. Folks are packed tighter than sardines on Bourbon all the way from Canal St. Really surprised with it being a weeknight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im 4 hours away from atlanta





Sorry!! I didn`t notice where you lived.   

You act like you`re from atlanter.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Jaywalking on Bourbon Street, walking thru crosswalks with the flashing "don't walk" signs, looking at women longer than appropriate.... I'm a wild man tonight! You can't stop me!!! Even thinking about drinking a beer!



You are gonna be in SO much trouble.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Livin on the edge
> 
> Call me I'll go gets it for ya.





I`ll do it!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Livin on the edge
> 
> Call me I'll go gets it for ya.



ile go wid ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Wildman Robert, next time you go, mind if I tag along? Always wanted to go there, for some reason...


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No can do, Lee. Folks are packed tighter than sardines on Bourbon all the way from Canal St. Really surprised with it being a weeknight.



You're a tall mutha though...push your way through look out for femullets though...they will bite you man look out.   Go get that Robert...you deserve it man   At least go to acme and get you a dozen on the half shell


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sorry!! I didn`t notice where you lived.
> 
> You act like you`re from atlanter.



you couldent pay me a million dollars to go to atlanta


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Wildman Robert, next time you go, mind if I tag along? Always wanted to go there, for some reason...



It's the oysters man...they draw you in 


The wommenz would love you there, NIc.  You'd get that head rubbed


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Have 1 for me!!! And look a little longer Pics would be nice



I had a pic taken last night of a transvestite getting arrested outside the restaurant window glass behind me. Didn't turn out to well, you can only see partial cop lights.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

Dang,we need a break from the heat or some rain.

I'm treating 65,000,000 gallons of water per day right now,and we only supply half the county water


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lee is in rare form tonight!!


Yep don't think he is feeling too much pain about now!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Yep.. he's spelling like Seth!  and neither one of ya'll stole me a glass to complete my collection!






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My back hurts??? And my shoulder??? I think I need a new chair.


hey Karen!!........Maybe you strained yourself climbing in that truck today!!


dougefresh said:


> Evnin RuttWell almost. Check back with me on Sat or Sun.
> 
> Only do it you are on a first name basis with here.
> 
> ...


Howdy Doug!!



rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Jaywalking on Bourbon Street, walking thru crosswalks with the flashing "don't walk" signs, looking at women longer than appropriate.... I'm a wild man tonight! You can't stop me!!! Even thinking about drinking a beer!


You go Robert!!...........Just watch out for them flyin skillets!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll do it!!


Shoot ya then we can open that Rhino farm that HT and Slip want soo bad.



Seth carter said:


> ile go wid ya


You know how to drive a stick shift? I don't care that you are not old enough to drive with Nic's winnings we can buy our way out of any tickets. OOO we gona have a goood job for you on the Rhino farm. You know how to use a shovel?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Wildman Robert, next time you go, mind if I tag along? Always wanted to go there, for some reason...



They would love you here, Nic! There are plenty of real swampers here, but they would prolly greet you with cajun french tawk! 
The crawfish here are soooo good! Helen has ate crawfish dishes for lunch and dinner every day. I've been eating mostly seafood too, but i like to try different things.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Shoot ya then we can open that Rhino farm that HT and Slip want soo bad.
> 
> 
> You know how to drive a stick shift? I don't care that you are not old enough to drive with Nic's winnings we can buy our way out of any tickets. OOO we gona have a goood job for you on the Rhino farm. You know how to use a shovel?



yea  i can drive


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

lois just put stewie in the washing mashine


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Dang,we need a break from the heat or some rain.
> 
> I'm treating 65,000,000 gallons of water per day right now,and we only supply half the county water



Mornin Jeff Must be getting close to quitin time if you are showing back up at work.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 24, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> hey Karen!!........Maybe you strained yourself climbing in that truck today!!



Hey Mitch! If I would've gotten in that truck today, I'd be pain free cause I'd still be on cloud nine.

I am still kickin my butt for not getting a pic of it. Woulda been cool to get one with Tanner standing underneath it. The truck is hard to miss... so maybe I'll go scope town out for the next couple of days.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> lois just put stewie in the washing mashine



Well don't just sit there, go turn it on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> It's the oysters man...they draw you in
> 
> 
> The wommenz would love you there, NIc.  You'd get that head rubbed





rhbama3 said:


> They would love you here, Nic! There are plenty of real swampers here, but they would prolly greet you with cajun french tawk!
> The crawfish here are soooo good! Helen has ate crawfish dishes for lunch and dinner every day. I've been eating mostly seafood too, but i like to try different things.




I used to go to Natchez purty regular. I was made an honary Cajun after my second trip. I like to hear em talk. Them folks know they can cook too! They sure did like my blades!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> They sure did like my blades!!



You know that's nothin particular to cajuns right


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well don't just sit there, go turn it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

Robert....watch out for the Dear, Hawgs, and Turks....they purty much run around wild in the streets everywhere in the Vieux carre


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Jeff Must be getting close to quitin time if you are showing back up at work.



You gonna get to sleep in your bed while it's dark outside?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> You know that's nothin particular to cajuns right





I found that out right quick! Maybe that`s why they accepted me so quick?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I had a pic taken last night of a transvestite getting arrested outside the restaurant window glass behind me. Didn't turn out to well, you can only see partial cop lights.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I used to go to Natchez purty regular. I was made an honary Cajun after my second trip. I like to hear em talk. Them folks know they can cook too! They sure did like my blades!!



I truly do enjoy this town. Lots of friendly folks and excellent food. Not sure about the guy thats been talking to God all day. He's   sitting on a 5 gallon bucket next to the hair salon so i think the fumes may have gotten to him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Mitch! If I would've gotten in that truck today, I'd be pain free cause I'd still be on cloud nine.
> 
> I am still kickin my butt for not getting a pic of it. Woulda been cool to get one with Tanner standing underneath it. The truck is hard to miss... so maybe I'll go scope town out for the next couple of days.


Somewhere we have a pic of me standing under the rear bumper of a Toyota Tacoma


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmmmmm


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I found that out right quick! Maybe that`s why anyone accepts me so quick?



Could be one reason


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You gonna get to sleep in your bed while it's dark outside?



Gona try...




I bet I've slamed this office door 15 times and the workin partner is still on his loader.  I don't even think I'm gona tell him I'm leaving.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

Should i post it now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Could be one reason


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Gona try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



roman candle or firecrackers...your pick.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Gona try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely
I keep a camera with me for just such occasions.If I'm busy and something bad happens,snap the pic,show the boss and tell him you need some help.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> roman candle or firecrackers...your pick.



 roman candles hurt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I used to go to Natchez purty regular. I was made an honary Cajun after my second trip. I like to hear em talk. Them folks know they can cook too! They sure did like my blades!!


I spent some time with some of them Cajuns a few years back!!!....Went down there for a duck hunting trip on Pecan Island..........That was an interesting experience!!...........Just missed meeting Boudreaux & Thibodeaux!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2010)

slip said:


> roman candle or firecrackers...your pick.


Not loud enough. His loader is running too good. Bad thing is they are lookin to catch him again. He's riding that loader on thin ice.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> roman candles hurt


so do firecrackers.....and i got the scars to prove it.


dougefresh said:


> Not loud enough. His loader is running too good. Bad thing is they are lookin to catch him again. He's riding that loader on thin ice.



uh oh...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Lovely
> I keep a camera with me for just such occasions.If I'm busy and something bad happens,snap the pic,show the boss and tell him you need some help.



Already got some blackmail pics, but shouldn't have to worry bout him by Sunday. My transition back to a daywalker should be over.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

slip said:


> so do firecrackers.....and i got the scars to prove it.
> 
> 
> uh oh...



yea i do too i blew the tip of my finger up we have fire cracker wars


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I spent some time with some of them Cajuns a few years back!!!....Went down there for a duck hunting trip on Pecan Island..........That was an interesting experience!!...........Just missed meeting Boudreaux & Thibodeaux!!



I'm surprised you didn't meet'em first hand


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm surprised you didn't meet'em first hand



hmmmm


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Not loud enough. His loader is running too good. Bad thing is they are lookin to catch him again. He's riding that loader on thin ice.



You got a cell phone with a camera right!!........Seen many of folks ruined by that!!.........Not that they didn't deserve it!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

10 more posts to go


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Somewhere we have a pic of me standing under the rear bumper of a Toyota Tacoma



Really???


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got a cell phone with a camera right!!........Seen many of folks ruined by that!!.........Not that they didn't deserve it!!



10/4 I'd never turn him in cuz he's a good ol boy. But they (and myself)are getting a little ticked that I answer all the calls machical and electrical. Supervisor had to come back here and get him the other night because we were covered up with Gremlins.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Really???



na he is kidding


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> 10 more posts to go



What kind of math they teach in Metter


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm surprised you didn't meet'em first hand


I met some of their cousins though!!..........Some of the terminology I learned out there would not be considered acceptable around here!!..........They have a whole nuther term for a redneck out there!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



what ile post  the new one in i min


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 25, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> SNIIIIFFFFFF that yara...have not met you yet...evenin


well.. watcha waitin on???


Nicodemus said:


> Deep in enemy territory, and you say something like that??!!


I am NOT!!!! 


dougefresh said:


> Evnin RuttWell almost. Check back with me on Sat or Sun.
> 
> Only do it you are on a first name basis with here.
> 
> ...






slip said:


> we aint in no big city rush





rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Jaywalking on Bourbon Street, walking thru crosswalks with the flashing "don't walk" signs, looking at women longer than appropriate.... I'm a wild man tonight! You can't stop me!!! Even thinking about drinking a beer!


Wait a minute isn't the warden with you or did you get a kitchen pass for the evening?????
Are you gonna skip out early so we can meet you guys tomorrow evening? If you are then you better not drink anymore than 5-10 drinks...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Hey Tuffy! 



Seth carter said:


> na he is kidding



How do you know?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

can i post now can i can i


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Tuffy!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?



 hi


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i post now can i can i



Yes, but be forewarned. If my name is in it, I will ban you.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


What happened to your nose and mouth


Seth carter said:


> can i post now can i can i


someone already beat ya to it.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5056842#post5056842


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, but be forewarned. If my name is in it, I will ban you.



its not


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, but be forewarned. If my name is in it, I will ban you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I met some of their cousins though!!..........Some of the terminology I learned out there would not be considered acceptable around here!!..........They have a whole nuther term for a redneck out there!!



I went to school with hoards of them still know a couple thousand prolly Yeah...I gotta be careful when I go down 2-3 times a year and fall back in with some of them


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> hi



Hello 



Nicodemus said:


> Yes, but be forewarned. If my name is in it, I will ban you.



 There goes the name of the next one I was gonna do.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Really???


I'll try to find it!!......It's on an online pic storage site........just got to remember where!!



dougefresh said:


> 10/4 I'd never turn him in cuz he's a good ol boy. But they (and myself)are getting a little ticked that I answer all the calls machical and electrical. Supervisor had to come back here and get him the other night because we were covered up with Gremlins.


I see........Rock/Hard place!!



dougefresh said:


> What kind of math they teach in Metter


That must be that new math!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> well.. watcha waitin on???
> 
> I am NOT!!!!
> 
> ...


She's asleep. Besides, she got wore out walking. Sorry, we don't leave here till Saturday morning so i'll have to meet up with you and Troy some other time.


Tuffdawg said:


> hi


Hiya, Tuffbabe!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> There goes the name of the next one I was gonna do.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> There goes the name of the next one I was gonna do.





That only applied to Seth.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That only applied to Seth.








  now you tell us!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2010)

Thread fixin` to lock down...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That only applied to Seth.



hey thats thats ummmm.......... little help here


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thread fixin` to lock down...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thread fixin` to lock down...



throw away the key


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 25, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll try to find it!!......It's on an online pic storage site........just got to remember where!!



I've never seen a Tacoma lifted that high! 



Tuffdawg said:


>



Whoa....... HELLO THERE!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 25, 2010)

hahahahahaha


----------

